# Brrrr



## Seig

Greetings from Winchester, Virginia.  It's a balmy 5 degrees F.
And I'm all out of SPF-15!


----------



## Chronuss

what...are you tanning under the full moon..?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *what...are you tanning under the full moon..?   *


I wouldn't want my skin to darken of my black clothes to fade.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Isn't much better over here, out of the mountains. Probably up near 20, tho. Still too cold for me! Where's spring and summer!


----------



## Tapps

Wow,

This morning in Buffalo, NY  it's a balmy 21f

I feel positively cozy.

Of course there is always the looming speter of "Lake Effect SNOW"


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I have no clue whaat you're talking about.

I'm currently enjoying a balmy 85'F, while looking at crystal clear blue skys with just enough cloud to make it look really mice.


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> *Wow,
> 
> This morning in Buffalo, NY  it's a balmy 21f
> 
> I feel positively cozy.
> 
> Of course there is always the looming speter of "Lake Effect SNOW" *



Ahh, my friend Lake Effect. He always brings presents of fluffy white . . . . mounds of crap that I need to shovel and drive though. Not to mention how that nice flat lake allows the wind to bring us a wind chill temperature of < -10 degrees F for two days this week. Anyone that complains about anything warmer than 0 degrees F is a wuss.


----------



## Quick Sand

Where I am it's -4 F right now with a windchill of -20 F. :anic: (That's not shaking from fear, it's shivering from cold.)

I hate cold weather. :soapbox:


----------



## theletch1

> (That's not shaking from fear, it's shivering from cold.)


 It would be shaking from fear that I was gonna freeze something off for me. 

It was 22 F when I left the dojo last night in Salem, Va.  It was 12 F with a windchill of something along the lines of -6 F when I got to my last stop in Princeton WV.  I have oil heat in my home and the last 2 nights the line from the tank to the house has gelled up.  This is despite having put diesel anti-gel in it.   Instead of coming home to a cozy house at 4:00 a.m. I come home to an ice box and have to break out the propane torch to thaw the lines and get the furnace running again.



> Of course there is always the looming speter of "Lake Effect SNOW"


 I got the opportunity to experience these back in '96/'97.  I was driving flatbed for a company out of Mobile and wound up hauling steel plate from Bethlehem, Pa out to Chicago and coil steel from Chicago back to Pittsburgh, Pa for about 3 weeks straight.  I don't care if I never hear the phrase "Lake Effect Snow" again.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Ahh, my friend Lake Effect. He always brings presents of fluffy white . . . . mounds of crap that I need to shovel and drive though. Not to mention how that nice flat lake allows the wind to bring us a wind chill temperature of < -10 degrees F for two days this week. Anyone that complains about anything warmer than 0 degrees F is a wuss.  *




I am so glad I do NOT live anywhere farther north! I am not a friend of cold...

...that's partially the reason I decided not to go to Montana State...brr!


----------



## TonyM.

It's 11:48am on Thursday here and 1degree F. It's cold. Just took my dogs out and the wind almost frostbit my ears.


----------



## oldnewbie

Although it got done to 45 last night, it's still cold down here.
I have to travel to Phili in a week or so, went shopping for gloves for the first time  alos had a hard time finding long-johns in Florida


----------



## 2fisted

All I can say is I HATE winter.  I want to live somewhere where I can wear hawaiian shirts and shorts every single day for the rest of my life.:soapbox:


----------



## Tapps

It is actually the "Specter" of lake effect snow I am concerned about. Apperently Buffalo winter has frozen my C off.






> I have no clue whaat you're talking about.  I'm currently enjoying a balmy 85'F, while looking at crystal clear blue skys with just enough cloud to make it look really mice.



Kaith,

There are no rodents in the sky !  And if there were, they would not understand you because you are speaking Elvish !


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Tapps,
  Aaye!  Lle quena i'lambe tel' Eldalie? 

Aa' lasser en lle coia orn n' omenta gurtha.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by oldnewbie _
> *Although it got done to 45 last night, it's still cold down here.
> I have to travel to Phili in a week or so, went shopping for gloves for the first time  alos had a hard time finding long-johns in Florida *




At least you're not goin this weekend. There are gonna be riots whether the Eagles win or lose!

Aww, Philly isn't THAT cold  But then again, I grew up about 45 min south of it in Maryland, so I'm used to that kind of weather.


*tries to find Elvish dictionary to understand Kaith*
umm...translation please?
hey! they should put Elvish and Klingon on Babelfish!


----------



## oldnewbie

> Aww, Philly isn't THAT cold



If I can keep my bottom half warm, I'll be okay, (...any electric socks for sale?? ..)


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by oldnewbie _
> *If I can keep my bottom half warm, I'll be okay, (...any electric socks for sale?? ..) *



Go look for the air-activated hand warmers. They work super well, and stay warm for quite a while. I'm sure with a little tape you can keep you bottom warm


----------



## oldnewbie

> I'm sure with a little tape you can keep you bottom warm



Have to try something else, can't tape ANYthing there, I'd ripe all my hair out!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by oldnewbie _
> *Have to try something else, can't tape ANYthing there, I'd ripe all my hair out!!  *



LOL. Tape it between yer pants an' underwear. You'll feel it


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *LOL. Tape it between yer pants an' underwear. You'll feel it  *



...it frightens me that you've thought about this..


----------



## Cryozombie

> _Originally posted by Quick Sand _
> *Where I am it's -4 F right now with a windchill of -20 F. :anic: (That's not shaking from fear, it's shivering from cold.)
> 
> I hate cold weather. :soapbox: *



Yep.  Chicago was -1 with a winchill factor of -18 tuesday night.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...it frightens me that you've thought about this..  *




naw, didn't really think about it. those lil buggers get quite hot, so sticking them between layers helps keep them warm but not burning.

...anyway, do i ever think at all?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Rusty - Tanya nae sai eina!

Re caele beika laure.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Rusty - Tanya nae sai eina!
> 
> Re caele beika laure.
> 
> *




oh grr! i dun understand that!


----------



## jfarnsworth

It made it to 28 today  .  A couple of days ago it was 4 when I got up   . I hate winter.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *oh grr! i dun understand that! *


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> * *



Kaith, what in Arda are you saying? By the Valar...*wanders off grumbling*


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *...anyway, do i ever think at all? *



hrm...that question has wondered across my mind a few times.


----------



## tshadowchaser

-2 at the moment and thats without wind chill. 
Wish I could remember where I put my thermos


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Kaith, what in Arda are you saying? By the Valar...*wanders off grumbling* *



Poor Rusty.... Look in the "Elf" thread for a translation.

I'm just looking forward to tomorow.  Supposed to be a warm balmy 88' F.  I may have to break out the shorts and do some training outside.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> I'm just looking forward to tomorow.  Supposed to be a warm balmy 88' F.  I may have to break out the shorts and do some training outside.  *




Oh hush! Meanwhile, it's cold for the rest of us


----------



## Old Tiger

here in buffalo it is snowing...naturally... and the actual temp Saturday will be -2 not including the wind chill. It is something below now with the wind chill. I freeze just taking the dog for a walk. He loves it. till he gets cold then he is ready to head back to the house.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hey, I'm in Buffalo too.  Its just that I'm in "South" Buffalo, where it's always warm n sunny. 

(ok, truth be known, I live in the State of DeNial. )


----------



## Chronuss

it's starting to friggin' snow here....grrr...:ticked:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *it's starting to friggin' snow here....grrr...:ticked: *



Glad I won't have the rice-burner! Damn thing skids on dry pavement...but then again, i was turning, and there was a deep pothole...damnit, Delaware...PAVE YER ROADS! *grumbles*


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by 2fisted _
> *All I can say is I HATE winter.  I want to live somewhere where I can wear hawaiian shirts and shorts every single day for the rest of my life.:soapbox: *


Just don't wear black socks with your sandals.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Just don't wear black socks with your sandals. *




Knee-high? Gotta keep those shins nice and warm


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *Damn thing skids on dry pavement... *



hrm...mine tends to do that when I push the accelerator down too quick.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hrm...mine tends to do that when I push the accelerator down too quick.   *



damn speed junkie


----------



## Chronuss

...blame my father...he's the one that use to race...


----------



## TheRustyOne

Word!


----------



## Chronuss

it's still friggin' snowing....now there's a blanket of white on the ground....:soapbox:...it doing anything your way, Seig?


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *it's still friggin' snowing....now there's a blanket of white on the ground....:soapbox:...it doing anything your way, Seig? *



haha! snow-free here in Delaware!


----------



## Chronuss

...now it's snowing harder...and it's sticking to the road...got about a quarter inch now....bah, I say..


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...now it's snowing harder...and it's sticking to the road...got about a quarter inch now....bah, I say.. *



Again, glad I'm not driving my car! That there is a death-wish...


----------



## Chronuss

...simply you driving...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...simply you driving...:rofl: *




humph. :shrug:


----------



## Chronuss

it's funny cause it's true.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *it's funny cause it's true.   *



meaniehead...dun make me and kathie chuck snowballs at you...


----------



## Chronuss

...all I'll have to do is stand still.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...all I'll have to do is stand still.   *



..and i gotta avoid yours...those sting!


----------



## Chronuss

...only when left in the freezer over night.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...only when left in the freezer over night.   *




...indeed... :shrug:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *it's still friggin' snowing....now there's a blanket of white on the ground....:soapbox:...it doing anything your way, Seig? *


We've gotten flurries but it's not sticking.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *haha! snow-free here in Delaware!  *


I thought you were in MD?


----------



## Seig

at 4:17 am, we now have a light covering of snow on the roads.  It doesn't seem to be sticking to the grass though...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I thought you were in MD? *



Nope, been stuck at my mom's place in DE for the last week or so...due to the lack of a car...


----------



## Tapps

> Hey, I'm in Buffalo too. Its just that I'm in "South" Buffalo, where it's always warm n sunny.



Just because you voted Griffin does not make it warm and sunny in South Buffalo.

Kaith needs an intervention for the following reasons:

1- I don't want to see him in elf tights

2- Someone making up an entire world of mythical charactors for a book is called great fiction. Someone living in that world is called friggin nuts !

3- before he prances out in the woods to make merry and dies of frostbite.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> *Just because you voted Griffin does not make it warm and sunny in South Buffalo.
> 
> Kaith needs an intervention for the following reasons:
> 
> 1- I don't want to see him in elf tights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




...I don't want to see him in that, either...


----------



## Old Tiger

UPDATE!  Presently -1 with -14 wind chill. Just in from walking the dog...still trying to thaw out.


----------



## Quick Sand

When I got up is was -13F with a -31F windchill. Now it's -8 with a -26 windchill.

It had better freaking get past this cold front soon. I don't think I want to leave my house today.


----------



## Old Tiger

I have to leave the house. Gotta make a run to the grocery store. Where abouts are you in Canada? Eh?


----------



## TonyM.

Update: 010904 12:27pm. It's -8F with no wind. Colder than yesterday, but feels warmer without the wind. My chows tried to lie down in the snow banks rather than walk to the woods to do their duty. The cold really hurts their paws and they're mountain dogs with long fur.


----------



## TheRustyOne

In Elkton, MD it's 28 outside, but feels like 17, and is partly cloudy, and we have a slight northerly wind. I want the 50 degree weather from last week back!

*pouts* West Virginia and Virginia got snow, but we didn't. Darn it.


----------



## theletch1

> *pouts* West Virginia and Virginia got snow, but we didn't. Darn it


 You're welcome to what we got.  It's about an inch and a half but my driveway makes it feel like two feet.


----------



## KenpoTess

We have no snow.. so neeners .. course it's calling for it all next week..just in time for your return to classes Rusty.. Bah I say~!


----------



## Chronuss

...yesh...all the snow is gone...there was more on the roads than on the grass last night....strange.


----------



## KenpoTess

Roads are Dead.. the earth is not... Silly goose


----------



## Chronuss

...roads are dead....what scares me is that I actually know what she's talking about....:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

*cheshire cat smile*

of course you do m'dear..


----------



## Chronuss

now...it's just colder 'an hell outside.


----------



## KenpoTess

Yeppers and it's not looking any better next week.. *big sigh*

*Growls under breath.. narrowing eyes and shaking fist at the heavens*


----------



## Quick Sand

> _Originally posted by Old Tiger _
> *I have to leave the house. Gotta make a run to the grocery store. Where abouts are you in Canada? Eh? *



I'm currently in Southern Ontario but next year I'm moving to Northern Alberta. I guess I'd better get used to this cold weather. :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

Well, if it's gonna snow more then I better go get those boots mom offered to buy!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Lets see....its in the single digits, the lakes not frozen over yet....hmmm...lake effect anyone?

Its so bloody cold here, I cant see out of my windows...every one is frost covered....and I certainly aint going outside to scrape em. >_<


----------



## tshadowchaser

> Its so bloody cold here, I cant see out of my windows...every one is frost covered....and I certainly aint going outside to scrape em. >_<


 yep its been that way around here all day and no I didn't go out either. 
Have to get up and go to work at 5 am tomorrow it should be a balmmy -20 by then. So  tell me why again I came back to New England.
It's going to be a frozen football game tomorrow. I think I'll watch from the comfort of my liveing room and hope I can keep it warm enough in here so my beer dose not freeze


----------



## TheRustyOne

I think the Packers brought coldness with them for the game this weekend.

...there's a Philly cheesesteak hat that fan can buy to wear during the game...*rolls eyes* weirdos...


----------



## Seig

It's warmed up a bit to 10 degrees!


----------



## Seig

It's back down to 5 degrees.


----------



## TonyM.

Still -7 at 11:37am.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Got up this am at 5, everything was froze. No water (hot or cold) even the drainage system was froze. Heck it was only -20. Damn near froze myslef warming up the car so I could go to work. 
Oh, YEA, it should be colder tonight


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by tshadowchaser
> *Heck it was only -20. *



_only_ -20....?!


----------



## TheRustyOne

what the frick? According to weather.com, the school I wanted to go to (Montana State U @ Bozemen) is warmer that we are!


...it's 17, and feels like 3 out now here in Maryland...
...there, it's 41 and feels like 36!


----------



## Chronuss

let's see...today the high was 14 F and the low was 3 F...hrm...to me...that's a low...and realy friggin' low...


----------



## tshadowchaser

forgot a soda in the back room when I remembered it it was frozen solid. That was insdoors , it was sitting on the floor beside a window.
Oh well, summer ( all 2 or 3 weeks of it)  is but a few cold months away


----------



## TheRustyOne

Yeah, there were a few bottles of water i got out of my car today that were solid...darn cold weather...

...and just think, when summer comes around, we're gonna be complaining that it's too hot...


----------



## Cthulhu

Wow.  Even though we've had a slight cold snap here, I'm glad I'm in Florida 

Cthulhu


----------



## Seig

Saturday night the actual temp got down to 4 and the wnd chill was -8.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Cthulhu
> *Wow.  Even though we've had a slight cold snap here, I'm glad I'm in Florida *



a cold snap down there is when the temp drops to 60....last december it was 62 in Miami...and I've got my t-shirt and jeans, and people are runnin' around in coats, sweaters, and turtlenecks...blah, I say.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *a cold snap down there is when the temp drops to 60....last december it was 62 in Miami...and I've got my t-shirt and jeans, and people are runnin' around in coats, sweaters, and turtlenecks...blah, I say. *




I ran into that in London over the summer, except in reverse. I had jeans and a sweatshirt on b/c I was cold, but it was a heat wave there so people had on the shorts and short sleeve shirts...it was only about 75 F...


----------



## Chronuss

...you are a person that would wear jeans a sweatshirt in 75 F....oy.


----------



## tshadowchaser

YEA, we are haveing a heat wave, it got up to 20 above today


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...you are a person that would wear jeans a sweatshirt in 75 F....oy. *



75 is a tad bit too cold for me...and, as ususal, i had a tank top on underneath.


yeah, we get a nice break from the coldness. it was in the 40's today, and it'll be near 50 tomorrow, but then it's supposed to get cold and there's a chance of snow on wed. night.


----------



## arnisador

Phoenix was nice, but it's cold here in Indiana!


----------



## Mace

Argh, 5 inches of snow yesterday and it could get to -20 tonight and tomorrow morning with the wind. 
Sean


----------



## KenpoTess

*singing* "We're having a heat wave.. a  tropical heat wave...."   Nearing 50 today~!


----------



## Tapps

Can't see out my window in Buffalo.

Mmffdddhfiurg.... Lake effect


----------



## KenpoTess

I feel for ya.. I grew up in western NY.. still deal with 'Raynauds' due to frostbite as a kid..


----------



## oldnewbie

Well, I thought all I had to do was leave my sunny Florida for Philly for next week  (highs of 30...yuck ), but now I have to contend with the Eagle fans as well!... Might just hide in the hotel bar....


----------



## theletch1

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I ran into that in London over the summer, except in reverse. I had jeans and a sweatshirt on b/c I was cold, but it was a heat wave there so people had on the shorts and short sleeve shirts...it was only about 75 F... *


 I did that when I transferred out of Gtmo Bay.  I got on the plane in Cuba in 96 deg weather, stepped off the plane in Norfolk Va to 30 deg weather.  During my 3 years in Cuba the mean temp was 92.  It hit 76 at one point and anyone who had been there more than 6 months was scrambling to find the jackets we had packed away when we transferred in.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *I did that when I transferred out of Gtmo Bay.  I got on the plane in Cuba in 96 deg weather, stepped off the plane in Norfolk Va to 30 deg weather.  During my 3 years in Cuba the mean temp was 92.  It hit 76 at one point and anyone who had been there more than 6 months was scrambling to find the jackets we had packed away when we transferred in. *




I stepped outta the airport when i got back in the states and it was so much warmer than in England....


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by oldnewbie _
> *Well, I thought all I had to do was leave my sunny Florida for Philly for next week  (highs of 30...yuck ), but now I have to contend with the Eagle fans as well!... Might just hide in the hotel bar.... *




Yeah, there was a fire during a tailgate party, wasn't there? 

Enjoy Philly!


----------



## oldnewbie

> Enjoy Philly!



Thanks, I will.


----------



## arnisador

The car was completely frosted over this morning. Last week I bent my key trying to find a door that wasn't stuck with a frozen lock. One door out of the four could be opened from the outside.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hehehe....Dude, you should know better. 

My cars under a foot of snow, and will stay there until it thaws, or someone buys it.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hehehe....Dude, you should know better.
> 
> My cars under a foot of snow, and will stay there until it thaws, or someone buys it.  *


Sell the snow, keep the car.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hehehe....Dude, you should know better.  *



I've been living here too long!


----------



## Quick Sand

Yesterday when I got up it was +29F with the windchill at +18F. This morning, 24 hours later, it's -22F and the windchill is -40F. I'm not impressed. I'm wearing like 4 layers for my walk to school today.


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by Quick Sand _
> *Yesterday when I got up it was +29F with the windchill at +18F. This morning, 24 hours later, it's -22F and the windchill is -40F. I'm not impressed. I'm wearing like 4 layers for my walk to school today. *



Gotta love those Hudson Bay high pressure systems.


----------



## KenpoTess

(&*#4(*&#@  that 'S' Word....... and it's sticking........ *Grrrrrrrrowls low in throat*


----------



## Chronuss

yes...it's snowing here, too....


----------



## Mace

Stopped snowing here about an hour ago, more crud to shovel after work.  It was below 0 when I left this morning and with the wind, they are estimating -30 to -40 by nighttime. Only 20 more weeks till spring.  
Sean


----------



## theletch1

We had a rain and snow mix  last night with no accumulation.  The danger here now is the wind.  I scaled my truck out at around 65,000lbs last night and on several occasions had gusts of wind move the truck from one lane to another while I was driving.


----------



## KenpoTess

well the Weather experts *rolls eyes* said the snow was to start at 8.. then changed it to 9 p.m., which was accurate.. but luckily they were calling for up to 4" and we got but 1/4"... which is melting quickly.. 'They' are calling for a nasty wind chill advisory through friday.. so bundle up~!!!

*grumbling now about the frigid winds*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> 
> *grumbling now about the frigid winds* *



Lemme tell you about those winds!

...i walked to the Peace Frogs store to find out when I'm working next, and boy is my face red from the wind! Turns out, I'm walkin there again on Saturday...thankfully, it's maybe a half an hour walk...and I won't forget my scarf again...


----------



## Chronuss

yes....we got a massive quarter inch of the white stuff in CT, too....boy...those meteorologists sure know how to call it...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

Weather Bug woke me up at 3 am....for that??


----------



## tshadowchaser

It is cold enough outside that I dont even look a the temp anymore. When I get so cold that my hands are numb after about 7 steps and I'm wearing gloves thats to cold for me to enjoy doing anything outside


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yes....we got a massive quarter inch of the white stuff in CT, too....boy...those meteorologists sure know how to call it...:rofl: *



What are you doing in CT?


----------



## Chronuss

Charles Town.......what were you thinking...Connecticut...?  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

errrrrrrrrrrrrr...........
*awaits your poke*


----------



## Chronuss

LOLOL....:knight: ...kay...long distance poke...


----------



## KenpoTess

Ouch~!!  Beast..


----------



## TheRustyOne

yay! no walking home in the freezing cold after work...just walking there at 9:30 am....0.o

plus! i get free food cuz me mum be comin down...and i finally get my cell phone charger! *happy dance*


----------



## Chronuss

this snow/freezing rain/sleet nonsense is for the birds....I wanna go back to Key West...it's five o' clock somewhere, damnit!  :drinkbeer


----------



## TheRustyOne

it'll be a little warmer tomorrow


----------



## Mace

Another 6 inches of snow here today, and the AFC Championship is about to start. Go Pats!
Sean


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *it'll be a little warmer tomorrow  *



yeah....in Key West!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

true...

...but it's 36 as compared to 26....despite the snow flurries today...


----------



## Chronuss

ah...so is 36 the high and 26 the low....:shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Gonna be in the 20's this week!

WhooHoo...Bikini Weather! :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Gonna be in the 20's this week!
> 
> WhooHoo...Bikini Weather! :rofl: *




oh...dear...God!!!!!1 *hides*


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz
> *WhooHoo...Bikini Weather! :rofl: *



...oh, my...just don't wear a g-string, Bob..:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

I walked 'cross campus last night at like midnight...jeezus...walked back at like 1 or 2 w/ my friends Spring and Jameson...and the latter did it w/out shoes...


----------



## KenpoTess

and you didn't feel well enough to come to class?


----------



## edhead2000

The funny thing is that I have to dress to go to school, not to go outside.  You see, the classrooms at school are kept about the same temperature, if not a little below, what the outside temperature feels like (including wind chill).  So this means that in the morning, I say to myself...."Well, it's going to be 10 degrees, so that means the classroom will be about 5 degrees.......ok, 3 layers today."

My logic (which I admit is never usually logically) is this: If it's freezing outside, it should be warm inside.

Shenandoah's logic: If it's freezing outside, the students will dress warmly.  Therefore, we shall keep the inside of all building the same as the outside temperature.  This way we use the students own clothes as a means of heat and we don't have to waste their tuition money on it.  This means more money for the school......muhahahahaha.

It is an evil conspiracy.


----------



## Chronuss

...it's snowing now....schools're closed...'cept the college...they think I'm gonna drive they can go warm their toes in hell....:angry:


----------



## arnisador

Bizarrely cold here--I almost couldn't defrost my car enough to make it driveable!


----------



## Seig

It's up to a balmy 18 here with a freezing rain mist.


----------



## Mace

We're changing from 4 degrees yesterday to snow coming in tonight and dropping 15 inches by noon tomorrow. At least it'll be a day off from work, along with the rest of the state.
Sean


----------



## edhead2000

I could really get used to not going to school!!! woo!!! No School today!!! hehe.  I love the snow.


----------



## Tapps

It warmed up here in Buffalo.

So now we have freezing rain ... JOY !


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *The funny thing is that I have to dress to go to school, not to go outside.  You see, the classrooms at school are kept about the same temperature, if not a little below, what the outside temperature feels like (including wind chill).  So this means that in the morning, I say to myself...."Well, it's going to be 10 degrees, so that means the classroom will be about 5 degrees.......ok, 3 layers today."
> 
> My logic (which I admit is never usually logically) is this: If it's freezing outside, it should be warm inside.
> 
> Shenandoah's logic: If it's freezing outside, the students will dress warmly.  Therefore, we shall keep the inside of all building the same as the outside temperature.  This way we use the students own clothes as a means of heat and we don't have to waste their tuition money on it.  This means more money for the school......muhahahahaha.
> 
> It is an evil conspiracy. *




:shrug: Sounds like Shepherd.

And in Turner they must bloody want us to dress in layers just to use the bathroom!


----------



## TheRustyOne

It'll be icky the rest of the week. yay.


but at least the IT pplz got off their arses and actually FIXED the problem w/ the network on campus!


----------



## Makalakumu

25 inches of snow.  Two snow days for a teacher.  20 below tonight.  You gotta love the northland der hey.


----------



## LadyDragon

Well, if you all want to see some beautiful weather, you should come down to South Florida.  The coldest its been has probably been the upper 40's and thats at night.  During the day we usually have weather some where in the mid to upper 70's.  Let me put it another way, I'm a born and raised South Floridian that has never seen snow.  I'd probably freak out in some of the kinds of weather that y'all are describing.


----------



## theletch1

Sunday was NOT a good day to be a truck driver.  Snow, ice, freezing rain.  Monday night was actually worse due to snow melting a little during the day and refreezing as black ice.  My supervisors, in their infinite wisdom, have decided that it would be a great idea to have me train a new driver the next 2 weeks.  He is straight out of trucking school with zero driving experience so it only makes sense to turn him loose in the middle of the night in foul weather in West Virginia and SW Virginia:shrug:   If the next photo I post of myself has me completely grey headed you'll know what happened.


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *And in Turner they must bloody want us to dress in layers just to use the bathroom! *



If the school is so cold, your pee will just freeze inside of you and then you won't need to use the bathroom.  Therefore, they don't have to pay for water/sewer and they make more money, cause we keep paying more and more and they keep using less and less.  I say we revolt!


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *but at least the IT pplz got off their arses and actually FIXED the problem w/ the network on campus! *



Now that IS a miracle!


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by upnorthkyosa _
> *25 inches of snow.  *



I'm moving up there!  If we ever got 25 inches of snow, they'd cancel class for the rest of the year!


----------



## Chronuss

last year we got three whole days off for the blizzard...then somehow they thought people would park cars on top of each other so we could attend class....suurrrreeee....needless to say I didn't go to any classes that whole week...


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by LadyDragon _
> * I'm a born and raised South Floridian that has never seen snow. *



If you give me your address, I'd be more than happy to indulge you.


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *last year we got three whole days off for the blizzard...then somehow they thought people would park cars on top of each other so we could attend class....suurrrreeee....needless to say I didn't go to any classes that whole week... *




I learned a little secret last year.  The Vice President for Academic Affairs (aka, the one who cancels school) at SU is from Cali and drives a miata........therefore, even just a threat of snow will get us out of class, hehe.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *My supervisors, in their infinite wisdom*



...isn't that what they're good for?  :hammer:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> * from Cali and drives a Miata*



a Miata isn't a car...it's a tin can on four wheels....


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *last year we got three whole days off for the blizzard...then somehow they thought people would park cars on top of each other so we could attend class....suurrrreeee....needless to say I didn't go to any classes that whole week... *




...and while the snow piled up and was dangerous to drive, they tried clearing out all the cars from that lot by the dining hall....not their fault if buried cars get plowed in.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I say we revolt! *



but some of us are already revolting...they decided to ditch the idea of having in-building trash chutes, and some are too lazy to walk out to a dumpster and leave the food right where it is...uck...


----------



## Chronuss

I especially liked the idea of them plowing the roads and blocking off parking spaces whilst classes were occurring....:soapbox:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *but some of us are already revolting...they decided to ditch the idea of having in-building trash chutes, and some are too lazy to walk out to a dumpster and leave the food right where it is...uck... *



Homemade science projects!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

Yeah...specially since 2/3 of the school's population are commuters...and the people parked in the lot i spoke of before were residents parked the commuter lot...

...my main source of $10 tickets...parking in commuter lots cuz its too cold or i'm just lazy...oh yeah..


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Homemade science projects!!! *




I think I saw it move! It scared me!


----------



## edhead2000

AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!  Attack of the killer science project food.


----------



## Chronuss

...it is now snowing again...must've started in the past hour...and there's now two new inches of snow.......:soapbox:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!  Attack of the killer science project food. *




Sounds like an indie movie... ...or badly dubbed japanese one...


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Sounds like an indie movie... ...or badly dubbed japanese one... *



We should make it!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

whoo hoo! i know someone who acts like woody allen on crack! and someone else who can do that really annoying anime run where they go really fast and stick out their arms behind them...


----------



## Chronuss

...everyone should be afraid....very, very afraid....


----------



## KenpoTess

:-offtopic


----------



## TheRustyOne

note to self...call boss to find out if we're opening on thursday or not...so i dun gotta walk in the snow...


----------



## Chronuss

it's still snowing!!!!....and there're no plow trucks in sight....


----------



## TheRustyOne

of course! it's west virginia! it's illogical!

..i told fluffy to come up 81 into M-burg whenever he can get back. he says there's about a half a foot of snow and lots of ice down in fairfax county.


----------



## Chronuss

yeah...ain't it great....we're gonna have new snow on top of a sheet of ice....wonderful...


----------



## TheRustyOne

at least the wind doesn't blow too bad...still debating "weather" (ha ha ha! *slaps knee* ...erm...*cough*) or not to walk to Sheetz and get coffee or tea...and dinner...closer than the dining hall...


----------



## KenpoTess

yeah and Seig still has to go to work tonight.. *rolling owls*

Messed up government ..#$(&*#$@(


----------



## Chronuss

...but there's no Shep. class....hehee.  and my **** is stayin' inside...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *yeah and Seig still has to go to work tonight.. *rolling owls*
> 
> Messed up government ..#$(&*#$@( *




Yuck. How good is the beast truck in the snow?


----------



## KenpoTess

nope .. closing the school too.. I'm staying in and warm ..*shading eyes from the white glare coming in the window*


----------



## Chronuss

tis why I have blinds on my windows.  ...also keeps natural light out when I'm trying to sleep during the day....hehe.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Yuck. How good is the beast truck in the snow? *



Tisn't the snow I'm concerned about.. it's a 4x4... it's the ice..


----------



## Chronuss

yes...the ice underneath the snow....


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *tis why I have blinds on my windows.  ...also keeps natural light out when I'm trying to sleep during the day....hehe. *



I have blinds too .. well you know this.. ... but you don't pay the electric bill , natural light is free ~!


----------



## TheRustyOne

ice...evil thing...we need rock salt for the balconies! they're icy, and i nearly fell on my butt several times today!


----------



## KenpoTess

oh yeah.. and you don't know how to fall properly yet.. soon though


----------



## TheRustyOne

even when i learn, i'll still dislike it...too much bad karma...

...and when/if cowboy comes up this weekend, i shant be out playing in the snow with him!


----------



## Chronuss

but tis funny to watch her fall...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *but tis funny to watch her fall...:rofl: *



wormasaurus


----------



## Chronuss

:iws: :-offtopic


----------



## KenpoTess

I'm gonna start charging for my word usage..

Still snowing .... sleeting inbetween the flakes.. pffffffts


----------



## Chronuss

...a plow truck just went by...but didn't have the plow down nor was he spreading any rock nor salt...he must be bored..:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...a plow truck just went by...but didn't have the plow down nor was he spreading any rock nor salt...he must be bored..:shrug: *




*see previous comment about west virginia*


----------



## Chronuss

oy...still snowing...car's covered again...along with the driveway....


----------



## TheRustyOne

Yeah, I walked to Sheetz and it's pretty white out there. I heard we're gettin between 3 and 5 inches.

now all you northerners! this is bad for us! at least for me. i'm not used to getting so much snow!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

it took us an hour to get to walmart it normally only takes like 15 minutes.  i hate snows, i've been plowed into the snow, damn alex, revenge is sweet.  and can you believe that the college held class today, what is up with that.  you're lucky to make it out of your driveway without killing yourself.  gonna go pouts now


----------



## Chronuss

yes...the college was open for a massive six hours...they opened late and closed early...that's an I-D-10-T error....oy.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *tis why I have blinds on my windows.  ...also keeps natural light out when I'm trying to sleep during the day....hehe. *



i have blinds but you know what they don't keep all the light out.  it really bites.  i want really dark curtains, better yet no windows in my room would make me happy too.


----------



## Chronuss

and everyone calls me a cave troll....natural light...hissssssssss.....dirty hobitses....stole the precioussss from usss....


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *it took us an hour to get to walmart it normally only takes like 15 minutes.  i hate snows, i've been plowed into the snow, damn alex, revenge is sweet.  and can you believe that the college held class today, what is up with that.  you're lucky to make it out of your driveway without killing yourself.  gonna go pouts now *



have fun beating alex

...well...the whopping 1/3 of the school's population ON campus could get around, so they just opened late...

b4|<4


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *b4|<4 *



the hell is that...?


----------



## TheRustyOne

leet speek form of "baka" it means "idiot" in japanese.


----------



## Chronuss

I know what the hell baka means....the fact that you used leet....:hammer:


----------



## TheRustyOne

*grins widely*


...hm...my professor predicted another like 6 inches tonight...me is gettin the feeling the snow is done for today...


----------



## Chronuss

...methinks I'll be sending emails to my profs. tomorrow morning depending on how the roads are..


----------



## TheRustyOne

bah. darn you commuters and have legitimate excuses!


----------



## Chronuss

yes...us people and our cars....hate driving in snow...'speically with bald tires.......


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *a Miata isn't a car...it's a tin can on four wheels.... *


You should talk...(mutters about someone who drives a hub cap)


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *of course! it's west virginia! it's illogical!
> 
> ..i told fluffy to come up 81 into M-burg whenever he can get back. he says there's about a half a foot of snow and lots of ice down in fairfax county. *


81 isn't super bad, but it isn't good either


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *yeah and Seig still has to go to work tonight.. *rolling owls*
> 
> Messed up government ..#$(&*#$@( *


I'm "essential".  No one but our group has to come in


----------



## Seig

I've been averaging 40 mph to and from work for the past couple of days.  It is no fun.  Snow, Ice, Freezing Rain, High winds and sub freezing temperatures.


----------



## satans.barber

Heh, just to let you know it's not just cold and snowy in America, we're getting our fair share of icy winds and snow here too at the moment!

Ian.


----------



## edhead2000

But it looks so pretty there!!


----------



## theletch1

> But it looks so pretty there


 Oh, so deceiving.  Much like some of the women I've dated.  Beatuiful at a distance but cold and bitter in reality.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Seig
> *You should talk...(mutters about someone who drives a hub cap) *



my car is larger than a Miata...it just happens to be lower...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *Oh, so deceiving.  Much like some of the women I've dated.  Beatuiful at a distance but cold and bitter in reality. *



...I think I've met her.....


----------



## KenpoTess

you guys are so cynical.. 
*sharpens claws*


----------



## Chronuss

not cynical...just honest.


----------



## KenpoTess

I'm glad I'm not bitter n' stuff.. *nodding emphatically*


----------



## Chronuss

....bitter...speaking of bitter...the wind chill is sucking...'specially with fine powder beating against skin...bleh...


----------



## KenpoTess

yesh it is.. and SadieBeast played out in the snow for a half hour the weirdo.. snuffling down in her footprints with her face.. romping and frolicking.. I say.. She's whacked ~!!


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *SadieBeast played out in the snow for a half hour the weirdo.. .. romping and frolicking.. *



hey...I like frolicking in the snow...


----------



## KenpoTess

I do too.. but when I have someone to play with.. I don't have any want to go out and frolick by myself


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *....bitter...speaking of bitter...the wind chill is sucking...'specially with fine powder beating against skin...bleh... *




you didn't even go to class...damn pantran wasn't running so i had to walk cross campus...sometimes, being opposite of where all yer classes are sucks!


...come to think of it...lots of commuters didn't come....classes were pretty empty...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *...come to think of it...lots of commuters didn't come....classes were pretty empty... *



because none of us felt like driving on untreated roads this morning...I especially didn't want to with bald tires...


----------



## KenpoTess

I'm playing hookie too ...... my bones don't like the brrzyozzlness.. and Philip's mom just dropped him off to ride over with Seig.. the Goober didn't have a coat on.. uhhhhhhh *SWATS the MOTHER~!!!

This is the 2nd time.. and each time I find a coat to put on him.. what's with Parents~!!!
*Grrrrr


----------



## TheRustyOne

wow...i hate cold wind...makes me feel like i'm gonna sneeze


----------



## edhead2000

My Friday class was cancelled. woo!! I could get used to 2 day weeks  hehe


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

classes?  what are those again.  haven't been all week and debating on whether to go tomorrow.  living in the backwoods of WV people forget about you and your roads..my little joop pulled my dad's big f250 out of the little ditch we have cause he slid into it.  my uncle was so mad cause he had just got done telling me that my joop couldn't hold up to his or my dad's truck, ha showed them


----------



## Chronuss

...yeah...I haven't left the house since saturday...damnable snow.....


----------



## Rich Parsons

I put the truck into 4x4 and drive out the garage and get to the road. I just love having this new truck! 

And with the heated seats the warm up time is almost tolerable. :shrug:   

Yet, it is awful cold with -16 F


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hmm...white out conditions here.  windier than hell too. >_<

Girlfriend spun out on the thruway yesterday...despite having her truck loaded down with 1/2 ton of gravel.  Weather really really sucks.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hmm...white out conditions here.  windier than hell too. >_<
> 
> Girlfriend spun out on the thruway yesterday...despite having her truck loaded down with 1/2 ton of gravel.  Weather really really sucks. *



Yes, I saw many a vehicle in the ditch going through Ontario and Michigan on Monday.  White conditions, driving by the reflectors every tenth of a mile or 100 meters (Canada) to judge where the road is. I really liked my truck on that ride way home.


Although the parade through Ontario at 7:30 PM to 8:30 PM was really bad. These large trucks with flashing amber lights and one blue one. Four abreast across a three lane highway. From the intersection of 403 and 401 to Airport Road by London Ont. 25 mph ( I was confused by the Canadians driving at 25 MPH exactly ) The parade consisted of lots of trucks and and cars all going slow. Then the trucks left the highway and we all proceeded onward. 

Trucks, 4x4, gravel trucks, 100 ton semi trucks, all obey the laws of physics and the coefficients of friction. Ice has a very low coefficient of friction and it does not matter how much mass you have . I hope Bunny the little pit bull as fine .


----------



## Seig

My truck does great in snow, ice, not so good.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I hope Bunny the little pit bull as fine . *



Shaken, but uninjured.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Shaken, but uninjured.  *



Shaken not Injured

Bunny, Pit Bull Bunny


----------



## TheRustyOne

Me thinks my next car shall be something that likes snow...and wet weather, too. damned riceburner nearly wrecked on i-70 in the rain a few times, and fishtailed on a dry road (darn potholes!) :shrug:


----------



## Makalakumu

Its -27 F below this morning in my homeland.  Windchills are dipping -60.  We have no school, again, I love being a teacher.  I took a cup of boiling water outside and threw it.  The cloud of steam was sweet!


----------



## Chronuss

well...I attempted to go to class today...got halfway there and promptly turned around...there some spots where pavement was visible...then...everywhere else there wasn't...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...there some spots where pavement was visible...then...everywhere else there wasn't...:shrug: *



Just because you can't see it doesn't mean it's not there.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *well...I attempted to go to class today...got halfway there and promptly turned around...there some spots where pavement was visible...then...everywhere else there wasn't...:shrug: *



bah.. don't go down Flowing Springs Goober.. 
You best try to get to class tonight.. *shakes fist*

what happens when you get a job .. don't think your employer shall accept 'the road situation for an excuse'

:soapbox:


----------



## Chronuss

but all the roads are as bad as Flowing Springs....340 has only one lane kinda cleared...and there's tons of black ice everywhere...trust me...the bald tires on my car found them all...


----------



## KenpoTess

Borrow the SUV ~


----------



## Chronuss

whose SUV...?     pop got rid of the Jimmy months ago...and he sold the red S-10 two days ago.    ...I liked the Jimmy...that was the only SUV I've ever liked driving...alas...no mas.


----------



## KenpoTess

well isn't that a fine kettle of fish.. pffts
What are they driving now?


----------



## Chronuss

mom's got her Honda and when pop traded in the Jimmy he got a 2004 Chevy extended cab....black.


----------



## theletch1

> he got a 2004 Chevy extended cab....black.


 Pick-em-up trucks are no good in the snow with out some weight in the bed.  Cinder blocks or 1/2 a cord of wood do nicely.


----------



## Chronuss

...thank God he got the 4X4...if he put it in low gear...he could prolly park it on top of my car....hell...my car could fit in the bed of Seig's Big Blue Beast...:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

what a crock...I made it down to Shepherd today...and my first class is canceled....blah.  :cuss:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

parking in shepherdstown really bites...i had to throw the joop into 4 wheel drive and i just parked on top of the piles of snow   made my own parking spot


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *what a crock...I made it down to Shepherd today...and my first class is canceled....blah.  :cuss: *



*snorts* Isn't  it fun being you~!!


----------



## Chronuss

luckily, there was a snow mound big enough, I could park my car under it.  :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

I nearly slid down the sidewalk on High Street today....no one seems to know of the idea of shoveling the frequently used walks...*grumble*


----------



## theletch1

I've only got one thing to say... thank God I practice breakfalls on a regular basis.


----------



## satans.barber

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *But it looks so pretty there!! *



It is, but it's no good for drying washing in!

Ian.


----------



## jfarnsworth

It is 0 f****** degrees out when I came home a half hour ago.:shrug:  :soapbox:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It is 0 f****** degrees out when I came home a half hour ago.:shrug:  :soapbox: *



Get on your bike, you'll warm up!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Me thinks my next car shall be something that likes snow...and wet weather, too. damned riceburner nearly wrecked on i-70 in the rain a few times, and fishtailed on a dry road (darn potholes!) :shrug: *


Slow down.....


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *parking in shepherdstown really bites...i had to throw the joop into 4 wheel drive and i just parked on top of the piles of snow   made my own parking spot *


Yet you didn't make it to class.


----------



## Seig

At 11:56 pm, it is currently 12 degrees, with a windchill of 4.


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *At 11:56 pm, it is currently 12 degrees, with a windchill of 4. *



Is that why I'm freezing?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Is that why I'm freezing? *


probably, I'm cold, go put on a sweater.
My mother used to say that to me, drove me nuts.


----------



## edhead2000

I'm still wearing my jacket.


----------



## Seig

it's now 12 degrees with a wind chill 0f -4.


----------



## Cryozombie

It was Negative 9 this morning... -30 with the windchill... Brrrrrr


----------



## Makalakumu

The last two mornings up here in the North, we have had -30 temps and -60 windchills.  I think there is a level of hell that corresponds to this.  It's so cold that if you go outside for 60 seconds to attempt to start your car, you can't feel your hands.  It's so cold that we have water mains bursting all over the city turning entire blocks into skating rinks.  And this is despite the fact that the two days before we just got 25 inches of snow!

Its -10 right now.  The temp will climb up to 9 or 10 by the afternoon.  Kids will come out for the first time in days.  We're having a heat wave!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *It was Negative 9 this morning... -30 with the windchill... Brrrrrr *



While watching the weather channel last night they had said Chicago will get the coldest winter it's had in many years. All I can say is you can keep it. 

It was 2 degrees with a wind chill of -18 this morning when I got up. Heather was going scrapbooking today and I loaded up the van with all of her stuff. I almost froze my **** off going back and forth.


----------



## arnisador

Hovering around 0 degrees this morning, and _I_ had to go buy _ice_ for a party tonight!


----------



## Goldendragon7

it was 40 degrees  this mornin..... I had to put on a shirt..... man ........ burrrrrrr come on summer..... I hope it gets a little warmer..... should be 80 today
(ohhhhh just had a chill run down my back)
:rofl:


----------



## arnisador

Heh, let's visit you-know-who in Phoenix! Does your house sleep 2289 people?


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Heh, let's visit you-know-who in Phoenix! Does your house sleep 2289 people? *


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *it was 40 degrees  this mornin..... I had to put on a shirt..... man ........ burrrrrrr come on summer..... I hope it gets a little warmer..... should be 80 today
> (ohhhhh just had a chill run down my back)
> :rofl: *



The chill was just a normal ole scorpion! Check the Fruit of The Looms!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Heh, let's visit you-know-who in Phoenix! Does your house sleep 2289 people? *



Well, let's see, it has a pool, hot tub, spacious back yard, tree house, massive sofas to lay down on, lots of munchies, and a cady to go cruising in! Why not!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Well, let's see, it has a pool, hot tub, spacious back yard, tree house, massive sofas to lay down on, lots of munchies, and a cady to go cruising in! Why not!
> *



Miss me don't you.......!!


----------



## Quick Sand

The weather this past week has been aweful here too. It's been really cold and it's snowed a fair bit. My instructor gave us only one week notice and he went off to Cuba for two weeks. The next closest instructors live a 1 1/2 hour drive away and with this weather they couldn't come up.    We have a brown belt that taught the last 4 classes. Hopefully a black belt instructor will be able to come up next week.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by arnisador
> *Hovering around 0 degrees this morning, and I had to go buy ice for a party tonight! *



hell...just walk outside and chip some off the cars...:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

Snow in a plastic bag works as a cheap ice pack when you have none at the studio! *grin*


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Miss me don't you.......!!
> 
> *



Yep, time for another Philly Steak Sand!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, time for another Philly Steak Sand! *



now Im hungry


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hell...just walk outside and chip some off the cars...:shrug: *



Heh. I don't want to go out there--I could slip on the ice!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *now Im hungry *



At good 'ole Uncle Sam's.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by arnisador
> *Heh. I don't want to go out there--I could slip on the ice! *



yeah...a thin covering of snow is the only thing keeping me from falling on the ice in the driveway...


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yeah...a thin covering of snow is the only thing keeping me from falling on the ice in the driveway... *



See? Snow is a good thing.  It protects.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *See? Snow is a good thing.  It protects. *



Hope it ain't "Yellow Snow."


----------



## Chronuss

hell, we're havin' a heat wave...it's toppin' 48 degrees...woot woot.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hell, we're havin' a heat wave...it's toppin' 48 degrees...woot woot. *



  It just made it to 20 here.


----------



## Chronuss

people are excited here...t-shirt and jeans weather.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *people are excited here...t-shirt and jeans weather.   *



It isn't warm enough for that yet.


----------



## Chronuss

feels like a spring day here.


----------



## arnisador

Still pretty much a frozen wasteland here in the heartland.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *feels like a spring day here.   *



:soapbox:  but it's only feb. 1


----------



## Chronuss

compared to the past couple days of below 20...it feels friggin' great.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *compared to the past couple days of below 20...it feels friggin' great.   *



Yes, I suppose so. T-shirts and shorts however don't come out until it's at least 70 some degrees.


----------



## Chronuss

...blah..don't wear shorts...only time those are worn is for swimming...rather wear jeans.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...blah..don't wear shorts...only time those are worn is for swimming...rather wear jeans. *



For now I wear shorts and a tank top in the weight room only.


----------



## Chronuss

oh, forgot to include the hot tub too...hehe.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *oh, forgot to include the hot tub too...hehe.   *


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _



That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Chronuss

sorry...ain't that priviledged to have one indoors...us West Virginians have to have them outside...:shrug:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *sorry...ain't that priviledged to have one indoors...us West Virginians have to have them outside...:shrug: *



what's wrong with the hot tubs outside...it's great during the winter time and the snow is on the ground and the sky is really clear...think i may do that tonight try and get rid of this cold


----------



## Chronuss

my dad's anal about electricity so they drained ours back in November....


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *people are excited here...t-shirt and jeans weather.   *



You must be kidding.........


----------



## Chronuss

at the moment...it's not as warm as it was...the sun's going down and the wind's picked up...damnable winter...


----------



## jfarnsworth

Yeah, just what I thought. There must be something in those suppliments you bought from wally world.:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

har...har...har....:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

dang. we're under a winter storm watch till 6 pm tomorrow. Go nasty weather!


----------



## edhead2000

warning! woo hoo!


----------



## Chronuss

hush all of you...you'll jinx it and we'll actually get it...shhhh...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hush all of you...you'll jinx it and we'll actually get it...shhhh...:shrug: *



Isn't that the point!?!?! SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

it'll get the rest of ya'all outta classes, but me, i don't have class on tuesday *breathes on fingernails, buffs on shirt*


----------



## KenpoTess

*Growls*


----------



## TheRustyOne

my friend said about 3/4 inches of ice, and 3-4 inches of snow comin our way.  i may have no class, but i still hate crummy weather.


----------



## dearnis.com

Hate crummy weather all you want...guess what.  if you were home in DE you'd still be getting....crummy weather.

I left Louisiana for this $#!&!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Hate crummy weather all you want...guess what.  if you were home in DE you'd still be getting....crummy weather. *




...you got a point...but at dad's place in MD and mom's place in DE, there's a nice gas fireplace to curl up near!!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

don't want to talk about snow...because there has been such a high demand for propane and stuff our gas tank has emptied again...big house and only being heated by fireplace...and my poor grandma's place is really cold down stairs and i've got the fireplace blazing


----------



## TheRustyOne

Uck. That's gotta suck. *hands fuzzy a space heater*


----------



## arnisador

Freezing rain here. My wife and kids are flying to Florida tomorrow morning--they left today and got a hotel for fear they'd be unable to make it tomorrow morning.

They'll be in Ft. Myers, and I'll be freezing here!


----------



## TheRustyOne

Ouch.

Yeah, my dad's in Puerto Rico right now...:shrug: lucky punk...meanwhile the rest of us are freezing.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *sorry...ain't that priviledged to have one indoors...us West Virginians have to have them outside...:shrug: *


With the rest of our plumbing.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *dang. we're under a winter storm watch till 6 pm tomorrow. Go nasty weather! *


*smack*


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *it'll get the rest of ya'all outta classes, but me, i don't have class on tuesday *breathes on fingernails, buffs on shirt* *


Which means you will have plenty of time to study your patch descriptions, sayings and such....


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *don't want to talk about snow...because there has been such a high demand for propane and stuff our gas tank has emptied again...big house and only being heated by fireplace...and my poor grandma's place is really cold down stairs and i've got the fireplace blazing *


Tell George to fire up the jet heater.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Which means you will have plenty of time to study your patch descriptions, sayings and such.... *



exactly!


----------



## edhead2000

No school, no school. lalalalalala


----------



## KenpoTess

Ice, snow, sleet... no school .. Seig went up 81 and truckers were  flying, course 5 were already in ditches when one passed him nearly taking off the sideview mirror..(&#@(&## .. 
but the money hungry neighborhood kids are out.. knocking on doors wanting $$ to shovel sidewalks.. Bah I say..


----------



## TheRustyOne

and of course, Shepherd isn't plowing. Us stuck on campus can walk in the ickyness to brunch. bah.


----------



## KenpoTess

WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM EST THIS EVENING
Urgent - Winter Weather Message National Weather Service Baltimore MD/Washington Dc 330 AM EST Tue Feb 3 2004 

2300- Allegany MD-Berkeley WV-Clarke VA-Frederick VA-Grant WV-Hampshire WV- Hardy WV-Highland VA-Jefferson WV-Mineral WV-Morgan WV-Pendleton WV- Washington MD- 

...Winter Storm Warning In Effect Until 6 PM EST This Evening... 

Freezing Rain Heavy At Times Will Continue To Affect The Area Early This Morning. A Quarter To Half Inch Of Ice Is Possible Especially Over The Eastern Panhandle Of West Virginia. Over The Higher Elevations Of The Potomac Highlands...Freezing Rain Will Change To Snow During The Mid Morning Hours With Three To Six Inches Of Snow Accumulation Possible.


----------



## TheRustyOne

fine then, i'll slide over to sheetz instead! man! i hate being across campus from the dining hall! when this place is a true university, it'll have some sort of dining facility over here!


eek! roommate opened the door! coldcoldcold!


----------



## KenpoTess

Update

Winter Storm Warning In Effect Until 3 PM EST This Afternoon... 

Snow Will End During The Early Afternoon Hours. Total Accumulation Will Range From 4 To 8 Inches For Most... With Up To 10 Inches Along The Western Ridge Including Frostburg And Keyser.


I"VE HAD ENOUGH~!!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

so far, it's been a mix of sleet and snow. kinda alternating. too warm to stick. tis about 35 out there. just nasty slushy stuff that makes for interestingness when going down a steep hill...about three or four of the people going down (including me) almost went down on our backsides. wish i had a dining hall tray...sled down the hill...

i want warmth! ...and shepherd to actually plow the sidewalks and the hill behind the stadium! us on campus people DO have to get around! ...all 1/3 of the population...


----------



## theletch1

It's a balmy 45 degrees here in Roanoke, Va.  Calling for snow on thurs and sleet and freezing rain on friday.  I'm with Tess on this one I've had enough as well.  Last night was a real bear.  I had the new driver with me and he refused to drive in the mess (he just doesn't have enough experience).  We ran into a little snow and sleet around Lewisburg WVa that wasn't too bad.  By the time we got to Sandstone mountain near Hinton it had gone all to hell.  Ten tractor trailers stalled going up the mountain for lack of traction.  We managed to make our way to the top by dropping in behind a salt truck and following him up.  By the time we finished unloading/reloading in Princeton the weather had gone completely nuts.  Couldn't make out what was road and what wasn't for all the snow on the ground, visibility dropped to almost nil at times for the precip coming down so hard.  As fast as the plows cleared a lane it was covered up again.  We made it back to I-81 and started north toward Roanoke and home.  A flat bed spun out about 3 truck lengths ahead of me, jackknifed and hit the median strip.  The driver was o.k. but part of his trailer was sticking out in the hammer lane and several folks nearly smacked it (the driver was an idiot and turned his lights off).  Eventually made it back to Roanoke and just parked alongside the shop as there was no way I could have backed that truck around the corner and up a slight grade into the dock.  Once I pryed my co-drivers hands from the dash the real fun began and I headed home.  GLOBAL WARMING MY A$$!!!


----------



## Chronuss

...it's still sleeting in CT.....blah, I say....I want spring thaw!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *GLOBAL WARMING MY A$$!!! *




hear hear! i'm sick of winter, can we have spring?

bah. we still have Feb to suffer thru. hopefully we won't get another nasty snowstorm like last year! I was at home, and stuck there for a few days w/ a broken leg! it sucked majorly!


...but dad'll have nice weather to come back to...if he gets sunburned again he can just lie in the snow!


----------



## Chronuss

that was in March you worm....cause Dare Devil came out that weekend...and that was the weekend Randy and I got snowed in at Bill's.  :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

was it? i still had the soft cast at that time, i think, and i broke my leg on feb. 12th....

...ugh...my memory is crap...think i've gotten whacked in the head too many times...


...shoulda gotten the tag of that car that nearly hit my friend and i coming back from the dining hall. my roommate would go beat her up. hehe. yeah, going 45 down a hill where there is a frequently used crosswalk in crummy weather and driving conditions is just asking for trouble. grr. stupid maryland driver.


----------



## theletch1

> my memory is crap


 A friend of mine used to complain that his memory was as short as his....well, er, um, you know.:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

doesn't work for me :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

Hey Jeff.. Sure are glad you made it ok.. and I bet if you had let the inexperienced driver behind the wheel.. it wouldn't of been long before you switched places~!!  

My neighbors are outside shoveling,  one came by with their 4 wheeler with plow and did the walks.. *didn't even knock on the door for $$ *G*  Guess I'll be doing something nice for them one of these days soon


----------



## TheRustyOne

that was nice of them!


----------



## KenpoTess

yesh it was 
Kinda strange having caring neighbors after living in Tuscawilla Hills for 4 yrs and not a one even ventured out to say Hey there.. *rolls owls*


----------



## KenpoTess

hmmm a balmy 41 degrees out.. *shakes head at weird weather*


----------



## TheRustyOne

I noticed that...grr. darn this weather! spring needs to come!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> hmmm a balmy 41 degrees out.. *shakes head at weird weather*
> *



That's warm compared to yesterday!!


----------



## edhead2000

Heat Wave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

really!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

well that stupid ground hog saw his shadow rusty so that means we've still got to wait for spring...pouts


----------



## TheRustyOne

oh darn it all!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *when this place is a true university *


Never happen, they been singing that tune for over 15 years....


----------



## TheRustyOne

Go Shepherd and not salting sidewalks! I slipped so many times jsut going across campus. Ugh.


----------



## KenpoTess

I salted our walk at 10:15 last night.. slushy falling and stubbing one's nose is not amusing..


----------



## TheRustyOne

aww. 


winter is horrid.


----------



## theletch1

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *well that stupid ground hog saw his shadow rusty so that means we've still got to wait for spring...pouts  *


 A .223 Remington with a good scope and a getaway car and the groundhog will no longer be a problem.:snipe:


----------



## oldnewbie

Normally, now would be the right time for me to gloat about the 75 degree sunny weather here in Tampa, but after my week in Philly, I got a whole bunch of respect for ya'll in the north.
Not only was is bitterly cold, but it was embarrassing.... 

When I asked the locals why a Man, using a fertilizer spreader, was spreading fertilizer on the parking lot of the motel... in winter...well, I can still hear the laughter....


----------



## KenpoTess

*snorts~!!!!

That's funny


----------



## Rick Wade

I understand Cold but what is salting your side walk?    just kidding!  Don't kick me there me there.  :btg: Well I have to go to the beach now Aloha and Mahalo.  

Thanks 
Rick


----------



## Rick Wade

I made orange belt in the Martial Talk System.  Thats Awsome!


----------



## oldnewbie

> *snorts~!!!!



Okay Tess, you think that's funny, how 'bout this...

1. Waking up in the middle of the night, 'cuse I can't breathe thru my nose, stubbling to the bathroom, blowing my nose...seeing all the blood...momentarily freaking out 'cuse I thought my brain was hemmorageing.....

2. Having a note from the Maid staff of the motel telling me the heater was not designed to make the room 80 degrees.....

3. Looking like some kinda break dancer tyring to walk from the lobby to the car (I like my ice in my drink, thank you).


----------



## KenpoTess

Rick.. this is for you :rofl:  :btg: 
*never tempt me *winks*


Oldnewbie.. oh Mannnn.. you poor thing *chortles*
we up here are so used to seeing blood that if we didn't.. we would think something way wrong with our sinuses~!!

80 degrees.. egad .. 68 is what we keep our furnace set on the coldest nights of winter~!

Yup.. we're so glad we know how to breakfall.. many a trip to the ER it's saved us from


----------



## oldnewbie

Oh, Thanks Tess for your heartfelt sympathy :shrug: 

And just for the record, the room was ice cold when I showed up at 11p.m. , I forgot to change it when I left in the Morning...


----------



## KenpoTess

Oldnewbie.. you're most welcome  

I can commiserate with you, since I'm a Native Western New Yorker who was thrust into the Humid world of Florida a few years ago.. Seig would come home and have to thaw the house .. AC? Never had need of it back home.. I turned the controls til it literally frosted the windows~!! *smirks*
and why bother having a weather report every morning.. Another scorcher.. Another 90 degree day.. and guess what Folks.. It's gonna be Sunny~!!   Methinks you can take the girl outta the north but you never can take the north outta the girl.. works for you to eh?  *still giggling*

and I betcha the maids never cleaned the room til it was back to their balmy 68 degree comfort zone :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

today's been good...it's close to 45...everything's thawing...woo...now we're gonna get more white stuff this week...bah, I say..


----------



## KenpoTess

Tis a 'spiracy I say.. Bubby's mom just called me.. she slipped on ice and just got home from the hospital.. broke her leg and had surgery yesterday.. *growls at rotten stuff*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by oldnewbie _
> *Okay Tess, you think that's funny, how 'bout this...
> 
> 1. Waking up in the middle of the night, 'cuse I can't breathe thru my nose, stubbling to the bathroom, blowing my nose...seeing all the blood...momentarily freaking out 'cuse I thought my brain was hemmorageing.....
> 
> 2. Having a note from the Maid staff of the motel telling me the heater was not designed to make the room 80 degrees.....
> 
> 3. Looking like some kinda break dancer tyring to walk from the lobby to the car (I like my ice in my drink, thank you).
> 
> *




Well. Seems like your adventure up north was productive! 

Glad you survived our weather!


----------



## TheRustyOne

I nearly slipped twice after talking to soccer rob about how HE slipped this morning! this bloody college has got to put down some salt! sidewalks are repairable!

bah. more snow. grr. yeah. weatherbug was beeping at me and saying from thursday night till friday evening, i believe.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _*
> I slipped twice last night trying to make it to the bathroom... as you can see it is not  heated!  The door stuck open and even my paper froze!!  bah. more snow. grr. Thursday night till friday evening!
> *


----------



## kenpo12

Glad I live in So. Cal.  Rarely below 60 degrees in the winter.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _




LOL. very funny!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *LOL. very funny! *


Not very realistic though, she would never read a newspaper.


----------



## Seig

WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING TO FRIDAY AFTERNOON UNTIL 4:40AM EST
Wswlwx 

Urgent - Winter Weather Message National Weather Service Baltimore MD/Washington Dc 243 PM EST Wed Feb 4 2004 

.Low Pressure Currently Over South Texas Will Move Into The Ohio Valley By Thursday Night. Warm Moist Air Will Override Cooler Air At The Surface. Conditions Will Be Cold Enough At Ground Level For Sleet And Freezing Rain Beginning Thursday Night...And Continuing Into Midday Friday. Eventually...Enough Warm Air Will Work Down To Ground Level For All Precipitation To Change Over To Rain Before Ending Late Friday. 

0940- Allegany MD-Augusta VA-Berkeley WV-Carroll MD-Clarke VA-Frederick VA- Frederick MD-Grant WV-Hampshire WV-Hardy WV-Highland VA-Jefferson WV- Mineral WV-Morgan WV-Page VA-Pendleton WV-Rockingham VA- Shenandoah VA-Warren VA-Washington MD- 

...Winter Storm Watch In Effect From Thursday Evening To Friday Afternoon... 

The National Weather Service In Sterling Virginia Has Issued A Winter Storm Watch For The Shenandoah Valley...Eastern West Virginia...And Western And North Central Maryland. At This Point The Potential Exists For A Quarter Inch Of Ice Accumulation By Friday Afternoon. 

In Addition...The Threat Exists For Ponding Of Water On Roadways Due To Frozen Ground And Snow-Blocked Storm Drains. Expect Copious Runoff Into Ice Covered Rivers. This Presents Another Problem...As The River Ice May Break Up And Then Get Caught On Obstacles... Creating Ice Jams And River Flooding. 

At The Present Time...There Is Still Some Uncertainty On The Exact Track Of This Storm. It If Tracks Further To The East...Then More Ice And Snow Will Be Possible. A More Western Track Would Result In Less Ice And More Rain. 

Monitor Noaa Weather Radio Or Local Media For Later Statements And Possible Warnings.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Not very realistic though, she would never read a newspaper. *




...i read a newspaper...sometimes...just not in the bathroom...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by kenpo12
> *Glad I live in So. Cal.  Rarely below 60 degrees in the winter. *



hell, that's a damn spring day...


----------



## oldnewbie

> Well. Seems like your adventure up north was productive!



Yes Rusty, it was very productive, I finally tasted an authentic Philly Cheesesteak!!

Aside from that, you can keep it, thank you very much.

*Doing the happy snoopy dance* It's 80 degrees today


----------



## TheRustyOne

Oh! Very good!

bah! 80...grr. tis 27 right now. and i gotta walk to work this morning...


----------



## KenpoTess

Sitting here with Space Gloves on as I type.. Got home last night and I was so cold.. just couldn't warm up.. then this morning when Seig got home from work and I got up, I said.. "Is the furnace running?"  He checked.. Nope.. he checked the circuit breakers,  and all was fine.. we had just had 200 gallons of Oil delivered a month ago.. I mentioned.. "Do we have any oil?"  He checked.. Nope.. bone dry..........................
called the oil company.. they tartly replied to his request of delivery.. Nothing will be delivered til Tuesday at the earliest.. we are so booked up that we doubt we can even get to all the requests that came in before you.        .............................................................. Soooooooooo.. off he went to Wally world.. for space heaters.. came home with 2.. and this house is over 150 yrs old and everytime we plugged the heater in (oil radiator type) it blew the breaker..... Growls.. finally found a couple places in the house where they didn't cut off the power.. and hopefully they will keep us from freezing til oil can be delivered.. 
*not looking forward to this next storm due in today 
#$)(@)#($ Oil Companies~!!!!!


----------



## oldnewbie

Tess, Rusty,

I am using my "chi" to send some of the warm temps your way


*think heat...think heat..think heat*


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> "Do we have any oil?"  He checked.. Nope.. bone dry..........................
> *



He said ..... of course.... I just ordered some recently........

RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl: 

Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by oldnewbie _*Tess, Rusty,
> I am using my "chi" to send some of the warm temps your way
> *think heat...think heat..think heat* *



Joining in with "Oldnewbie"  Arizona sends warmth......
*think heat...think heat..think heat*


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *and hopefully they will keep us from freezing til oil can be delivered..
> *not looking forward to this next storm due in today
> #$)(@)#($ Oil Companies~!!!!! *



Tess you're probably aware of this, but I'd thought I'd mention.

Keep your taps running, just a drizzel, so your pipes don't freeze and brust (if they haven't already, [crosses fingers]).  The moving water will keep them from freezing all the way.

When things warm up, keep your eyes and ears open for any sounds of running water.  Burst pipes are a bugger to clean up.  Especially in an old house, tearing out lath and plaster UGH, don't even want to think about it.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess

Thanks Oldnewbie and Mr. C for the warmth 

I now have 2 pairs of thermal sweats on.. 2 thermal tops, double socks and a blanket around my shoulders.. and haven't taken these space gloves off yet.. *raynauds syndrome in hands and feet ..cold wreaks havoc on that condition~!
Can't believe we went through 200 gallons of oil in one month~!!!
Also can't fathom oil companies denying delivery in the dead of winter.. Hire more drivers stupid company~!!

Thanks Dot.. good idea.. you're right.. frozen pipes would be heinous mess in this old place~!


----------



## theletch1

Tess, you are not alone!!  We ordered more oil on Monday and it still is not here (thursday morning).  We ran out about 3 this morning.  We have space heaters in each bedroom and a kerosene heater in the living room.  Luckily there is plenty of laundry to do so the dryer adds a little heat to help.  Earlier in the winter we had plenty of oil but the air was so cold that the fuel gelled up in the lines.  Had to go outside with a propane torch and thaw them.  I say we boycott winter from now on.  Just out of curiosity what is heating oil going for there?  It's brings $1.48 down here.  

p.s.  in an emergency ya'll can get 20 or so gallons of diesel fuel and run it through the furnace.  The only difference between heating oil and diesel fuel is the dye that is added to heating oil since there is no road usage tax paid on it.  Might be something to do if your hands get too bad before the oil truck shows up.


----------



## dearnis.com

That sucks!!!
Send him back to wally world for a couple of kerosene heaters.  They stink, but they are warm and not electric dependant.


----------



## KenpoGirl

I work in the insurance industry, every winter we see losses because of such situation.  Bursting Pipes, and / or , people using Auxilliary forms of heating, ie electric or kerosean heaters, fireplaces, woodstoves, improperly resulting in fires.   Please be cautious when using those heaters, fire losses can be devistating.

Dot
:asian:

P.S.  I think this about says it all for all of us;


----------



## TheRustyOne

aww! oldnewbie! thanks for the warmth!

*sends some dorm room warmth to tess and seig*


LOL Dot! That's cute!


my mom's pipes froze and it took forever to thaw out! thankfully, roads were good enough for her and my sister to get to my dad's place and take showers, etc.


----------



## Chronuss

..tis now sleeting...and snowing....blah, I say...damn winter weather...


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *He said ..... of course.... I just ordered some recently........
> 
> RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrr *


No, he said you ****ing *******s!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Tess you're probably aware of this, but I'd thought I'd mention.
> 
> Keep your taps running, just a drizzel, so your pipes don't freeze and brust (if they haven't already, [crosses fingers]).  The moving water will keep them from freezing all the way.
> 
> When things warm up, keep your eyes and ears open for any sounds of running water.  Burst pipes are a bugger to clean up.  Especially in an old house, tearing out lath and plaster UGH, don't even want to think about it.
> 
> Dot
> :asian: *


Fortunately, at this time, we rent.  I want my landlord to do some work around here that I have been after him for since June, such as the wiring.  Let the pipes burst, not my problem.


----------



## Seig

Fortunatley for us, I got the oil filled radiant space heaters.  In addition to that, our wiring is so upghefuct that our breakers would blow before a fire could start.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..tis now sleeting...and snowing....blah, I say...damn winter weather... *




and getting a nice sheet of ice beneath it.


----------



## Chronuss

..sleet usually does mean ice...goof.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Fortunately, at this time, we rent.  I want my landlord to do some work around here that I have been after him for since June, such as the wiring.  Let the pipes burst, not my problem. *



aaaah ... techniquely ...... you'd be at fault for not keeping sufficient heat on.  Negligence and all.  

Sorry, its the underwriter in me.  

Stay warm.

Dot


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *aaaah ... techniquely ...... you'd be at fault for not keeping sufficient heat on.  Negligence and all.
> 
> Sorry, its the underwriter in me.
> 
> Stay warm.
> 
> Dot
> *


Wrong, he was supposed to supply me with 275 gallons of fuel oil before winter and failed to do so despite repeated reminders.


----------



## TheRustyOne

It sounds like it's raining out there...but it's just the ice falling off the branches (prolly some of those, too!) hitting the ice-covered snow underneath. It sounds so cool, and looks really pretty!

...there was a bush completely covered w/ ice blocking the sidewalk i usually take to get to class in the morning, and i'm glad! after that spot, the sidewalk was pretty much one giant puddle!

...and some of the maintainence folks were "bailing" water out from the path near the frequently used crosswalk and the water just kept coming across the road...

spring is gonna be fun! everything is going to be a muddy mess! no more "short cut" up a slope to get to the dining hall faster!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Wrong, he was supposed to supply me with 275 gallons of fuel oil before winter and failed to do so despite repeated reminders. *



Not sure in your state Seig,

In Michigan these conditions can be considered tactics for forced eviction. You can put your rent money into an account with your name and that of your land lord. YOu have to put your rent money in the account on time. The account requries both of your signatures to remove it. When and if he tries court proceeedings to get his money you can show you have been paying and informing him that the money is available once the conditions of the lease have been meet on his side. 

Just some thoughts, to try and see if you can recover the cost of the 200 gallons you already bought or the missing 75 gallons, he did not deliver.

Wishing you and your family warm weather.  

I hope it helps
:asian:


----------



## edhead2000

It's always a nice day inside!  Mural on my bathroom wall.  Too big to fit it all in the picture, but you get the idea.


----------



## Chronuss

is the wall crooked...or is it just the camera operator....:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

That would be me.....
Still learning how to operate my new camera!!  Forgive me 

And the fact that it's hard to take a picture of because the freaking bathroom is so small.


----------



## Chronuss

...you should save them as Jpeg's...that would cut down on the pixelation.


----------



## edhead2000

I can do that!?!?!?  This camera should have come with a guy.......they know all about techno gadgets.  haha


----------



## Chronuss

...if you read the instructions...methinks it would help...isn't this ironic...me telling a female to read instructions...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

bah. my dad always yells at me to read the instructions...i perfer to play around till i figure something out.


----------



## Chronuss

...and why is that guys are always said to never read instructions...sheesh.  :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

I think the cold got a power line....which is currently laying across the road...


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I can do that!?!?!?  This camera should have come with a guy.......they know all about techno gadgets.  haha *




Stereo Types: 

Guys are mechanical and technical and they do not read the instructions.

Women just like playing with it and pushing butttons  to try to figure it out.


Hmmmm?
Makes you wonder if there is anything at all to these stereo types?


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...if you read the instructions...methinks it would help...isn't this ironic...me telling a female to read instructions...:rofl: *




I did read them........it told me how to operate the camera........not how to save the pictures!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Not sure in your state Seig,
> 
> In Michigan these conditions can be considered tactics for forced eviction. You can put your rent money into an account with your name and that of your land lord. YOu have to put your rent money in the account on time. The account requries both of your signatures to remove it. When and if he tries court proceeedings to get his money you can show you have been paying and informing him that the money is available once the conditions of the lease have been meet on his side.
> 
> Just some thoughts, to try and see if you can recover the cost of the 200 gallons you already bought or the missing 75 gallons, he did not deliver.
> 
> Wishing you and your family warm weather.
> 
> I hope it helps
> :asian: *


Rich,
Thanks, I am aware of that ploy.  However, I am in a situaton, where I do not want to employ it.  My lease expires next month.  This landlord is fairly good about letting me dictate the length of my lease.  I need to be able to sign a fiarly flexible lease until I get the new house built.  What I will do is make sure from now on that I check the oil level once a week.  From there, I will make damned sure that when I do move out, the tank is empty, even if I have to drain it and give what is left to a neighbor.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I did read them........it told me how to operate the camera........not how to save the pictures! *


:rtfm: read it again.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Rich,
> Thanks, I am aware of that ploy.  However, I am in a situaton, where I do not want to employ it.  My lease expires next month.  This landlord is fairly good about letting me dictate the length of my lease.  I need to be able to sign a fiarly flexible lease until I get the new house built.  What I will do is make sure from now on that I check the oil level once a week.  From there, I will make damned sure that when I do move out, the tank is empty, even if I have to drain it and give what is left to a neighbor. *



Well I Say about management at work, if they take something from you that you believe is yours, you will find a way to get it back ten fold. 

Wishing you and your family the best on the new house! 

As well as Warm Thoughts


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *:rtfm: read it again. *



I don't think I like you guys anymore!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I don't think I like you guys anymore! *



Hmmm I guess she called it off then.  oh well


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Women just like playing with it  *



You lucky dog.


----------



## TheRustyOne

go hidden ice!

my friend gave me a ride back from work today, and as i got out, i stepped onto what i thought was snow and tumbled sideways. it was kind of fun, really...


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Hmmm I guess she called it off then.  oh well  *




I was referring to Seig and Chronuss..........telling me to READ directions.....grumble, grumble.


----------



## Chronuss

actually _read_ directions...whoda thunk it...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *actually read directions...whoda thunk it...:shrug: *



I thought the only reason they had pictures was so you didn't have to read it!


----------



## Chronuss

always liked the pop-up books, didn't you...always less words.  :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

Actually my favorites were the paint by number books........those things were way too cool!


----------



## Chronuss

yeah...they didn't involve much reading, either..:rofl:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

this coming from mr. don't bother me i'm in the middle of a good part in the book...ha, he reads more than most guys i know


----------



## TheRustyOne

but he's doin better than some guys i know...


----------



## Chronuss

doin' better than what...?


----------



## TheRustyOne

actually picking up a book and reading...


----------



## Chronuss

...yes...it's so surprising that I can read...:shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I was referring to Seig and Chronuss..........telling me to READ directions.....grumble, grumble. *



Oh, I guess you meant me as well, as I was thinking the same thing. I was guilty for my thoughts


----------



## KenpoTess

Brrrrr is the title..


We finally have dug our way outta the ice.. I hope.. what a mess~!  Still no heat but we are managing..~!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Well I Say about management at work, if they take something from you that you believe is yours, you will find a way to get it back ten fold. *


* That is just the beginning.



			Wishing you and your family the best on the new house! 

As well as Warm Thoughts 

Click to expand...

*Thank you, sir.  Tess and I are somewhat adapting to it being a couple of degrees warmer inside than out.


----------



## theletch1

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I can do that!?!?!?  This camera should have come with a guy.......they know all about techno gadgets.  haha *


 Yep, that's why it's called an owners "guy-d" 



> i perfer to play around till i figure something out


 That's my kind of woman.:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Oh, I guess you meant me as well, as I was thinking the same thing. I was guilty for my thoughts  *



Guys shouldn't think.........gets them into trouble.


----------



## Chronuss

usually acting....well....nevermind...  :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *usually acting....well....nevermind...  :rofl: *



uh huh.........you should know!  trying to beat me up. hmph!


----------



## Chronuss

hey...you got to use me as the uki for your fourteen techs....so I wanted to do my fourty-two....


----------



## edhead2000

Does anyone else think this is fair? Because I certainly don't!


----------



## Chronuss

hey, I was the uki then I reversed it.  :shrug:


----------



## theletch1

> Does anyone else think this is fair? Because I certainly don't!


 Yes, sounds fair to me.  You got to use him for the entirety of your techs so he got to use you for the entirety of his.


----------



## Chronuss

haha!...at least _one_ person agrees.


----------



## edhead2000

Notice he is also a GUY!


----------



## Chronuss

exactly!


----------



## edhead2000

We all know noone listens to guys anyways.


----------



## Chronuss

...what she say?


----------



## edhead2000

You know that doesn't work!!


----------



## Chronuss

sure it does...I can't hear you.....and when guys don't hear something, it didn't happen.


----------



## edhead2000

You can read me..........er........read what I type.  And since we've established that you can read, do it!


----------



## Chronuss

damnit....Kenpo and it's logic...


----------



## edhead2000

Are you saying that I'm logical?


----------



## Chronuss

women...logical...ha!  :rofl: ....boy...is that an oxymoron.  :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

What'd you say? I'm afraid I wasn't listening.........


----------



## Chronuss

:2pistols: ...hear that?


----------



## edhead2000

All I'm hearing right now is: "Acid base abnormalities, what do you think here? We'll get more into this as well, especially when we get into chronic renal failure, but what could happen here? Anybody know?"


----------



## KenpoTess

:-offtopic


----------



## Chronuss

Tess knows....I'm always off...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

off your rocker?


----------



## KenpoTess

remind me.. I owe you a good Bite tonight.. ~!!


Woohoo.. tomorrow is going to be 40's~!


----------



## Chronuss

what else is new....-vampfeed-


----------



## KenpoTess

you left fang marks in my leather.. 

Still no Oil delivery.. Bah on them!~!


----------



## Chronuss

...you said that it was coming on tuesday.


----------



## KenpoTess

yesh but they said maybe today.. Guess that's not gonna happen..


----------



## Seig

Once we have heat here, I will bring the extra two heaters I bought to the studio.  If anyone other than me touches them, I will break out the white wax wood on them.


----------



## Rick Wade

Ok I won't bother telling you that I am in a polo shirt complaining about the air conditioning right now.  However I have been following this post and I have a question.  Do they not build houses that supply enough heat or are you just trying to conserve electricity by using oil?  I don't understand.  

Thanks
Rick

P.S.  Before anyone ask no I don't what to take a trip to some cold AZZ place.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Guys shouldn't think.........gets them into trouble. *



Tess, 

Did You amd Nightingale pay the heating bill here? I got teh distinct feeling that it just got colder   


Hmmmm :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Tess,
> 
> Did You amd Nightingale pay the heating bill here? I got teh distinct feeling that it just got colder
> 
> 
> Hmmmm :shrug: *



I know I pay the heat bill around here! 

And Rick, mine's gas heat.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I know I pay the heat bill around here!
> 
> And Rick, mine's gas heat. *



Who is Rick?


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Rick Wade
> *Ok I won't bother telling you that I am in a polo shirt complaining about the air conditioning right now.   *



dude...that is so uncool...


----------



## KenpoTess

Rich.. hahaa.. Nah.. I deny paying it.. I am hoarding our pittance for some funky emoticons 


Rick... we have a huge oil tank for the furnace.. but the issue is.. Oil is $$  and we live in a 150 yr old brick house.. which probably has the same insulation in it that it was built with.. meaning Nothing~!!  soooo we had 200 gallons a few weeks ago but with subzero temps.. the furnace runs 24/7 and sucks up that fuel fast..   the Fuel company didn't have enough trucks to deliver to people ... so we've been living all bundled up as the temps have varied from below zero to 40's for the last week.. til the delivery supposedly tomorrow can occur.. 

Hope that answers you~!  Rub it in how warm it is.. uh huh.. rub it in.. ~!!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Rich.. hahaa.. Nah.. I deny paying it.. I am hoarding our pittance for some funky emoticons
> 
> 
> Rick... we have a huge oil tank for the furnace.. but the issue is.. Oil is $$  and we live in a 150 yr old brick house.. which probably has the same insulation in it that it was built with.. meaning Nothing~!!  soooo we had 200 gallons a few weeks ago but with subzero temps.. the furnace runs 24/7 and sucks up that fuel fast..   the Fuel company didn't have enough trucks to deliver to people ... so we've been living all bundled up as the temps have varied from below zero to 40's for the last week.. til the delivery supposedly tomorrow can occur..
> 
> Hope that answers you~!  Rub it in how warm it is.. uh huh.. rub it in.. ~!! *



Emoticons ROCK!

I would buy more myself, except I spent all my money already 

Oh well, gives me somethign to work for then


----------



## KenpoTess

I have quite a collection thus far Rich.. anything in particular you wish to have? Let me know.. I shall see what I can come up with for you


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I have quite a collection thus far Rich.. anything in particular you wish to have? Let me know.. I shall see what I can come up with for you  *



Got one riding a Motorcycle?


----------



## KenpoTess

I'll take a peek for ya *G*


----------



## Seig

I am seriously looking forward to trying to get my motorcycle back on the road this summer.  Not only does it get much better fuel mileage than my truck, in the heat of summer, it will be much cooler.  Truck is over 20 years old, back when AC was an option....
Tonight feels fairly warm at 41 degrees.


----------



## KenpoTess

oh it's gonna be in the upper high 40s today~!! *happy dancing*


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> oh it's gonna be in the upper high 40s today~!! *happy dancing*
> *



36 degrees ..... here NOW  6:40 am!!!!

T- shirt and shorts weather.......


----------



## KenpoTess

37°F	

Fair	Feels Like
30°F	

UV Index:	0 Minimal	
Dew Point:	24°F	
Humidity:	59%	
Visibility:	Unlimited 	
Pressure:	30.08 inches and rising	
Wind:	From the West at 10 mph

Gee it's warmer here than in Phoenix  

9:00 A.M. ~!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

45 here! *grins* don't need my heavy coat for trips cross campus!

hopefully the weather'll stay warm!


----------



## KenpoTess

Oil delivery was right on schedule.. but then when I turned the furnace on.. Nada.. zip.. it's dead Jim~!  Poor Seig was up for hours working on it.. finally called the Landlord who's just now arrived making a comment bout 'Did ya run outta sweaters yet? *pffts..  Sure glad it's in the 40s now ~!


----------



## TheRustyOne

yuck! evil heater!


----------



## KenpoTess

ahhh one must adore a landlord who is a plumber.. all fixed and we have heat~!!  course I'm sorely tempted to turn it off to conserve oil .. weirdo me..


----------



## TheRustyOne

well, tis warm today! if it wasn't for that darned wind, it'd be near 50


----------



## Chronuss

it feels friggin' great outside.  Under Armor and gi pants outside...woot!


----------



## Rick Wade

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Rich.. hahaa.. Nah.. I deny paying it.. I am hoarding our pittance for some funky emoticons
> 
> 
> Rick... we have a huge oil tank for the furnace.. but the issue is.. Oil is $$  and we live in a 150 yr old brick house.. which probably has the same insulation in it that it was built with.. meaning Nothing~!!  soooo we had 200 gallons a few weeks ago but with subzero temps.. the furnace runs 24/7 and sucks up that fuel fast..   the Fuel company didn't have enough trucks to deliver to people ... so we've been living all bundled up as the temps have varied from below zero to 40's for the last week.. til the delivery supposedly tomorrow can occur..
> 
> Hope that answers you~!  Rub it in how warm it is.. uh huh.. rub it in.. ~!! *



Free Room in Hawaii all I charge is two Kenpo Classes a Week I have a dojo.

Thanks

Rick

P.S.  I am serious any black belts coming to the Island of OAHU email me first and let me see what I can do I can get hotel reservations as cheap as 40 - 45 dollars a night.  

Thanks

Rick


----------



## theletch1

Tess, I've learned more about oil furnaces since moving in here than I ever wanted to know.  The landlord is nearly impossible to get hold of so I have to learn as I go.  Glad ya'll got yer oil....now that it's a bit warmer:shrug:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Rick Wade
> *Free Room in Hawaii all I charge is two Kenpo Classes a Week *



...that's so mean.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

Hey Rick.. sounds good *G* real good just about now.. ~!!



Jeff.. oh yeah I hear ya.. and of course now it's all warm out and I just turned the furnace way down.. Have you gotten your oil yet?


----------



## Chronuss

arg...the sun's starting to go down....no more direct sunlight...not as much warmth...nooooooooo....


----------



## KenpoTess

I'm sitting directly in a sunbeam  all nice and warm after my bubble bath ~!


----------



## Chronuss

...tis how I woke up this morning....sun beam right in the eye....bah..:shrug:


----------



## Rick Wade

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...that's so mean.  :shrug: *



I don't think that is mean at all I think that is a very generous offer.  

I will up the offer If you are a colored belt you can take two classes from us how is that?  I think I have all of the bases covered.  Except for those other styles.  Oh well should have taken Kenpo.  Just kidding If you are going to be on Oahu drop me a line.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## KenpoTess

I wake up in the dark ..


Rick, I agree.. very generous offer indeed..Only reason Chronuss said that was mean cuz it's totally unlikely any of us East coasters will get to paradise


----------



## Chronuss

pretty much...we still got a few more months til it warms up...


----------



## Rick Wade

I swear this is the last time I will rub it in.

Did anyone see me on TV this last weekend at the PRO BOWL!


 

Sorry I couldn't resist.  I love Hawaii.

Rick


----------



## Chronuss

yeah...sure....do let us know when the next volcano errupts...we'll be right down.


----------



## Rick Wade

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yeah...sure....do let us know when the next volcano errupts...we'll be right down.   *



Thats great stuff.

Actually all of the active volcanos are on the big Island (Hawaii)

the Only volcano we have on Oahu is Diamond Head.  She has been dorment for 100s of years.  

:cheers: 

Keep your chin up fall is just around the corner.

Rick


----------



## Chronuss

to hell with fall...spring is around the corner...woot.


----------



## TheRustyOne

and then summer! when we can make a new threat and complain about the heat!


----------



## Chronuss

nope won't complain about heat....summer means job....and tan...hehe.    ...can't help you tan under the moon.  :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

oops. i meant a new thread.

hehe. i'll prolly still be at peace frogs...but there is a week between spring semester ending and summer semester beginning where i'll probably be playing around w/ the geology of WV somewhere w/ Dr. Snyder and a class of his.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _*
> ...tis how I woke up this morning....
> *



in the bubble bath... sun beam right in the eye....????..:shrug: 

:shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Rick Wade _
> *Free Room in Hawaii all I charge is two Kenpo Classes a Week I have a dojo.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rick
> 
> P.S.  I am serious any black belts coming to the Island of OAHU email me first and let me see what I can do I can get hotel reservations as cheap as 40 - 45 dollars a night.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rick *



Do you take Modern Arnis or Escrima Classes as well as Kenpo?

And I will remember you if I get to Hawai'i   
SOunds Great!


----------



## Rick Wade

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Do you take Modern Arnis or Escrima Classes as well as Kenpo?
> 
> And I will remember you if I get to Hawai'i
> SOunds Great! *


Just call me grass hopper.

I am always open to learn new stuff.  If you can show me and teach me how to employ it.  I am open.

Thanks
 Rick

:jediduel:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Rick Wade _
> *Just call me grass hopper.
> 
> I am always open to learn new stuff.  If you can show me and teach me how to employ it.  I am open.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick
> 
> :jediduel: *



Thank You Rick,

I have always wanted to go to Hawai'i 

:asian:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Goldendragon7
> *in the bubble bath... *



I take showers the night before...if I attempted to take a shower in the morning...it'd be like a turkey in the rain...I'd prolly drown..:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

oh bah. it's cold today! where'd the warmth go?


----------



## KenpoTess

yeah and it's gonna drop to highs of 20s Sunday.. BAH~!!!


----------



## theletch1

> Jeff.. oh yeah I hear ya.. and of course now it's all warm out and I just turned the furnace way down.. Have you gotten your oil yet?


 Yep, only took six days from the time I ordered it. 

Interesting tip for ya'll on oil furnaces... the nozzle that shoots the fuel into the firing chamber has two numbers on it.  For example if your nozzle has the numbers .75/80 on it then the nozzle shoots the oil into the chamber in an 80 degree arc to be ignited and burns at a rate of .75 gallons per hour.  Soooo, if your furnace burns continuosly for 10 hours you will burn 7.5 gallons of fuel.  That 200 gallons will be gone in about 266 hours of burn time.  That's only about 8 continuous days and only if the furnace is running as efficiently as it should be.  Depressed yet?  At least if ya get really bored now you can figure up about when you'll be running our of fuel again.


----------



## KenpoTess

oh gee thanks Jeff~!!!  I have it set on 60 right now.. not gonna let it go much above.. one good thing bout living in the cold without heat.. makes one much more used to keeping it chillier than norm 
Glad you got your fuel~!! 

Got your message re: Seminar.. sounds good


----------



## Rick Wade

I bet when you live in areas like that you can really make the walls of the dojo sweat when working out?

True or not?

A bunch of us blackbelts did it once when we were all in trouble with the Sensei.

Whatcha think

Rick


----------



## Seig

My continuing saga of vehicle woes continues.  Tuesday night on my way to work, my truck was louder than ever.  I didn't really do much more at the moment that use some colorful language.  The Wednesday morning on my way home, I noticed I was getting exhaust fumes inside the cab.  I did a quick check and noticed that a flange bolt was missing on the passenger side exhaust pipe.  I called a friend of mine on my way to work Wednesday night to see if he had a spare.  He came over and looked at the truck, the bolt isn't missing, it's broken.  We tried working on it in 26 degrees. So now, I have to try and remove the broken bolt, as well as the two others that are all rusted and on the verge of breaking.  If they do break and I am unable to remove them by hand, I have to remove the exhaust manifold, drill out the old bolts and then tap the holes.  I have to do this in 20 some odd degree weather, not happy.


----------



## TheRustyOne

ouch. yes, i noticed it was louder than ususal...goodluck w/ that.


...my car did the same thing pretty much, but the pipes rotted thru....and it was in summer...


----------



## Old Tiger

Nuff said...


----------



## theletch1

Seig, just do the redneck fix on it and get some steel putty from advance auto.  Once you work that stuff and it sets (about 24 hours) you can drill it, file it or what ever bit it works about the same as wood putty on wood.  Save ya from having to worry about all that extra work. :uhyeah:


----------



## Seig

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Seig, just do the redneck fix on it and get some steel putty from advance auto.  Once you work that stuff and it sets (about 24 hours) you can drill it, file it or what ever bit it works about the same as wood putty on wood.  Save ya from having to worry about all that extra work. :uhyeah:


I thought about that, but I can't afford to have my only running vehicle down for 24 hours.


----------



## KenpoTess

It's supposed to be 62 this weekend.. *Doing the Snoopy happy dance* weeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rich Parsons

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> It's supposed to be 62 this weekend.. *Doing the Snoopy happy dance* weeeeeeeeee


It is dropping back down here and snowed yesterday 

I am hoping for 40's

Then I will also be doing the snoopy happy dance


----------



## Seig

I did fix the one side of the exhaust, what a pain in the *** that turned out to be.  When I removed the exhaust, the other two flange bolts broke.  This meant I had to remove the manifold.  One of the manifold bolts had a stripped head.  Then I had to remove the broken studs from the flange.  I wound up having to cut them off with a sawsall.  Drilling them out was a treat, to say the least.  I tried tapping new grooves, but the tap wouldn't cut.  I wound up getting creative with straight stainless 1/4 inch bolts.  It was a headache.  I still have to replace the muffler on the other side, it looks like a handgrenade went off in it.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Yay warmness this weekend! I hope it doesn't do what it did this week! Warm all weekend, then kinda cold on monday, then SNOW on tuesday w/ a slow warm-up. Grrness!


----------



## Seig

Someone has a warped idea of what Spring is......



Tell a Friend about WeatherBug Alerts. Click Here





Berkeley County, WV 
Alert Type: Winter Weather Advisory Advisory: # 2
View State Map View US Map







*WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR TODAY UNTIL 11:00AM EST*</B>
Wswlwx 

Urgent - Winter Weather Message National Weather Service Baltimore MD/Washington Dc 339 AM EST Tue Mar 16 2004 

.An Area Of Low Pressure Will Track From The Ohio Valley Into Pennsylvania Today. Warm...Moist Air South Of The Low Pressure Center Will Override Cooler Air At The Surface...Resulting In A Period Of Wintry Precipitation. 

1600- Allegany MD-Berkeley WV-Carroll MD-Clarke VA-Frederick VA- Frederick MD-Grant WV-Hampshire WV-Hardy WV-Jefferson WV-Mineral WV- Morgan WV-Northern Baltimore MD-Washington MD- 

...Winter Weather Advisory Remains In Effect For Today... 

The National Weather Service In Sterling Virginia Continues The Winter Weather Advisory For Western And Northern Maryland...The Eastern Panhandle Of West Virginia...And The Northern Shenandoah Valley Of Virginia. 

Precipitation Will Begin Early This Morning As A Mix Of Sleet... Freezing Rain...And A Little Wet Snow. Most Precipitation Will Change Over To Rain By Midday. However...At Elevations Above One Thousand Feet...Occasional Freezing Rain Will Continue Into The Afternoon Hours. 

Snow And Ice Accumulations Will Generally Be Less Than A Tenth Inch. However...Elevated Terrain In Allegany And Washington Counties Maryland As Well As Mineral...Hampshire...And Morgan Counties In West Virginia Will Receive Near A Tenth Inch Of Ice. 

If The Low Tracks Just A Little Further To The South Than Currently Projected...Communities Just South Of The Pennsylvania Border Will Pick Up Near An Inch Of Wet Snowfall As Well. 

Stay Tuned To Noaa Weather Radio Or Local Media For The Latest Information On This Late Winter Weather Event.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Berkeley County, WV 
Alert Type: Winter Weather Advisory Advisory: # 1
View State Map View US Map







*WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR TODAY UNTIL 11:00AM EST*</B>
Wswlwx 

Urgent - Winter Weather Message National Weather Service Baltimore MD/Washington Dc 339 AM EST Tue Mar 16 2004 

.An Area Of Low Pressure Will Track From The Ohio Valley Into Pennsylvania Today. Warm...Moist Air South Of The Low Pressure Center Will Override Cooler Air At The Surface...Resulting In A Period Of Wintry Precipitation. 

1600- Allegany MD-Berkeley WV-Carroll MD-Clarke VA-Frederick VA- Frederick MD-Grant WV-Hampshire WV-Hardy WV-Jefferson WV-Mineral WV- Morgan WV-Northern Baltimore MD-Washington MD- 

...Winter Weather Advisory Remains In Effect For Today... 

The National Weather Service In Sterling Virginia Continues The Winter Weather Advisory For Western And Northern Maryland...The Eastern Panhandle Of West Virginia...And The Northern Shenandoah Valley Of Virginia. 

Precipitation Will Begin Early This Morning As A Mix Of Sleet... Freezing Rain...And A Little Wet Snow. Most Precipitation Will Change Over To Rain By Midday. However...At Elevations Above One Thousand Feet...Occasional Freezing Rain Will Continue Into The Afternoon Hours. 

Snow And Ice Accumulations Will Generally Be Less Than A Tenth Inch. However...Elevated Terrain In Allegany And Washington Counties Maryland As Well As Mineral...Hampshire...And Morgan Counties In West Virginia Will Receive Near A Tenth Inch Of Ice. 

If The Low Tracks Just A Little Further To The South Than Currently Projected...Communities Just South Of The Pennsylvania Border Will Pick Up Near An Inch Of Wet Snowfall As Well. 

Stay Tuned To Noaa Weather Radio Or Local Media For The Latest Information On This Late Winter Weather Event.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Snows back.

Sucks much it does.
3 foot drifts in the drive way. >_<

Its all light powder though so can blow right through it, but still....man, I want SUMMER NOW!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess

Evil I say.. tis quite contrary out the last month.. up to nearly 80 then down to 20s ... something is rotten in Denmark methinks.. *all you Danes.. just an expression *


----------



## Chronuss

...the world does Denmark have to do with us.. :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess

Never you mind......


----------



## Chronuss

...well, pfft.   :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess

it's a 'spression ya goober...


----------



## Chronuss

you're a 'spression.


----------



## KenpoTess

*ponders how to take that*


----------



## oldnewbie

(... trying soooo hard to keep my mouth shut 'bout the sunshine & 70's...)


----------



## KenpoTess

oldnewbie said:
			
		

> (... trying soooo hard to keep my mouth shut 'bout the sunshine & 70's...)




Bite me~!!!


----------



## oldnewbie

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Bite me~!!!


----------



## Chronuss

...man...we usually don't tell her that... :uhohh:


----------



## KenpoTess

And why would that be.. *curious look*


----------



## Chronuss

cause you're a 'spression.


----------



## oldnewbie

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...man...we usually don't tell her that... :uhohh:


Nobody told ME!


----------



## KenpoTess

I'm gonna 'spress you ...........


----------



## oldnewbie

Tess,


In a couple of hours, when I'm in my hamock and sunglasses, sipping my Heffe Weiseen, I'll think of you.

:ultracool


----------



## Chronuss

oldnewbie said:
			
		

> Nobody told ME!



hehe.


----------



## Chronuss

oldnewbie said:
			
		

> In a couple of hours, when I'm in my hamock and sunglasses, sipping my Heffe Weiseen, I'll think of you.



wow...that is so _uncool_...


----------



## KenpoTess

oldnewbie said:
			
		

> Tess,
> 
> 
> In a couple of hours, when I'm in my hamock and sunglasses, sipping my Heffe Weiseen, I'll think of you.
> 
> :ultracool




*curls my lip atcha *G*   ok.. as long as they are nice warming thoughts.. otherwise.. the Bite me still stands


----------



## Rich Parsons

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...the world does Denmark have to do with us.. :idunno:


Denmark has Greenland which is a large glacier  That is what it has to do with it  It is cold


----------



## oldnewbie

Chronuss said:
			
		

> wow...that is so _uncool_...


Awww come on, She bit first!!!


----------



## oldnewbie

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *curls my lip atcha *G* ok.. as long as they are nice warming thoughts.. otherwise.. the Bite me still stands


 
Always warm thoughts your way, Madame:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Denmark has Greenland which is a large glacier  That is what it has to do with it  It is cold




yeah~! see.. see... see.. Least someone of caliber understands me...  :boing2: 

Thank you Sir~!!


----------



## Chronuss

yeah, but I wanna sit in a hammock under the afternoon sun...hell...the sun isn't even visible here cause of the clouds!!


----------



## KenpoTess

oldnewbie said:
			
		

> Always warm thoughts your way, Madame:asian:



awwww *beams*
Thank you ~!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...well, pfft.   :idunno:



Yeah, like she said.... YA GOOBER!!!!

darn whippersnappers these days.........!!!!!


----------



## Chronuss

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> yeah~! see.. see... see.. Least someone of caliber understands me...  :boing2:



you're the one that finishes my sentences...weirdo.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah, but I wanna sit in a hammock under the afternoon sun...hell...the sun isn't even visible here cause of the clouds!!



It is here........ :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, like she said.... YA GOOBER!!!! darn whippersnappers these days.........!!!!!



... :waah: ...always yelling at me..


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah, but I wanna sit in a hammock under the afternoon sun...hell...the sun isn't even visible here cause of the clouds!!




quit kvetching.........you don't sit out in a hammock even when it is nice weather~!


----------



## Chronuss

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> It is here........ :uhyeah:



blah...


----------



## TheRustyOne

My friend is off to Jamaica this weekend...*growls*

...snowing ever so lightly here...i'm sick of this weather! it's bad when my friend in Holland is having better weather than us!


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss said:
			
		

> you're the one that finishes my sentences...weirdo.



well of course I do.. *Shaking head* you are my clone ~! *POKES*


----------



## Chronuss

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> quit kvetching.........you don't sit out in a hammock even when it is nice weather~!



maybe if I had a hammock I would.     :uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah, but hell...the sun isn't even visible here cause of the clouds!!


 :uhyeah:  :uhyeah:  :uhyeah:  :uhyeah:  :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

well the sun is out here.. no precipitation of any kind.. just kinda chilly


----------



## Chronuss

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> well of course I do.. *Shaking head* you are my clone ~! *POKES*



how do you know you're not my clone... :idunno:


----------



## Chronuss

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> :uhyeah:  :uhyeah:  :uhyeah:  :uhyeah:  :uhyeah:



glad the clouds don't look like that...that would be ominous..


----------



## KenpoTess

I don't think I approve of being Lightening down upon  *points upward at my last post ~!!!
*runs and hides*


----------



## TheRustyOne

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> well the sun is out here.. no precipitation of any kind.. just kinda chilly




bah. has been overcast ALL day over here and ickyness!

yesterday, my car was covered in ice and snow from the bloody freezing rain! Grr....


----------



## Chronuss

don't jinx it.


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss said:
			
		

> how do you know you're not my clone... :idunno:




uhhh cuz You are just like me.. 'sides.. I don't have a butt duster :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> uhhh cuz You are just like me.. 'sides.. I don't have a butt duster :rofl:



tis a good thing...


----------



## TheRustyOne

Thank goodness you don't, tess!


----------



## KenpoTess

well tis a typical St. Paddy's day... I guess..  :shrug: 

I couldn't tolerate having chin feathers.. sheesh.. I go nuts when I get a mouse feather on my face~!!!


----------



## Chronuss

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> uhhh cuz You are just like me.. 'sides.. I don't have a butt duster :rofl:



don't think you'd want me to twirl that...could put a braid in it though.


----------



## Chronuss

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I couldn't tolerate having chin feathers.. sheesh.. I go nuts when I get a mouse feather on my face~!!!



you already have your own feathers on your face.


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss said:
			
		

> don't think you'd want me to twirl that...could put a braid in it though.



*snickers*   Dante was begging me one night to braid my feathers..  the weirdo~!!


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss said:
			
		

> you already have your own feathers on your face.



I do?  Runs for the mutant feather picker~!!!


----------



## Chronuss

that's cause Dante is....Dante...never know what he may say.


----------



## Chronuss

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I do?  Runs for the mutant feather picker~!!!



I meant the ones off the top of your head...loon.


----------



## KenpoTess

I think it was Beth who said to him.. Uh you know how to Braid? He  looked at her with askance written in his eyes.. replying.. "Girl~! I have a little black sister.. course I know how to braid~!

*ponders myself with cornrows *snorts*


----------



## TheRustyOne

When I see him, he's more interested in Halo w/ the guys @ the dorm than speech...


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I meant the ones off the top of your head...loon.




oh yesh.. those feathers .. I curl up all ready to fall asleep and next thing I know.. one escapes and starts tickling my face.. the Rudester~!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I think it was Beth who said to him.. Uh you know how to Braid? He  looked at her with askance written in his eyes.. replying.. "Girl~! I have a little black sister.. course I know how to braid~!
> 
> *ponders myself with cornrows *snorts*




White girls should not wear cornrows....out here, in the less boondockyness, it's looked down upon and ye are called "white trash"


....and i think you have too many feathers for cornrows, tessh!


----------



## KenpoTess

Yesh I agree.. I would look totally silly with cornrows ~!!

Bad enough when I wear my pigtails...


----------



## TheRustyOne

Thems is cute!

We need to braid 'em one day w/ a wire down the middle so we can poke 'em out straight like Pippi!


----------



## Chronuss

...she's thinking before she's speaking again.   :uhohh:


----------



## KenpoTess

oh sure.. just make me more real for Chad to call me Pippi ~!!!


----------



## Chronuss

heheee.   :EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...she's thinking before she's speaking again.   :uhohh:




No, if I was thinking before I was speaking, I would be quiet! Loon!


----------



## TheRustyOne

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> oh sure.. just make me more real for Chad to call me Pippi ~!!!




Fine then...it'd make a cute halloween costume tho...

...sometime this week my hair is gonna get chopped, so no more pigtails and ponytails for a while...
...why are they called pigtails anyway? theys not curly and piggies dun have 2 tails...*brain starts smoking*


----------



## Chronuss

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> No, if I was thinking before I was speaking, I would be quiet! Loon!



hmm...mayhaps you should think.   :uhyeah:


----------



## TheRustyOne

bite me


----------



## KenpoTess

Trying to remember what I was gonna say now...


----------



## TheRustyOne

There was a topic? Oh yeah...

*looks out window* still cold, still snowing...

you'd expect the snow to be in WV where there is mountains...it's just hilly over here...


----------



## Rich Parsons

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> yeah~! see.. see... see.. Least someone of caliber understands me... :boing2:
> 
> Thank you Sir~!!


 
SHHHHH! We will not let them know which caliber though.


----------



## Seig

It was warmer in Montana yesterday than it was here.


----------



## Chronuss

...that's not reassuring.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Ooh! Ooh! Gonna be around the 70's by the end of next week! Snow tonight, but warmness! Yay!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Seig said:
			
		

> It was warmer in Montana yesterday than it was here.


In High School, a friend of mine moved from Alaska to Michigan. He cried about how cold it was in Michigan. I said welcome to wind chill my friend. 


I agree it has been very cold, and I am sick ot if


----------



## theletch1

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> SHHHHH! We will not let them know which caliber though.


Umm, .22 rimfire?  J/K Rich.

The sudden swings in temp are really starting to get me down.  Just when I start to get that spring bounce in my step I wind up having to drive in snow again.  Global warmin', my @$$!


----------



## Rich Parsons

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Umm, .22 rimfire? J/K Rich.
> 
> The sudden swings in temp are really starting to get me down. Just when I start to get that spring bounce in my step I wind up having to drive in snow again. Global warmin', my @$$!


 
Hey, you told them the  truth!  Now everyone will know 

Yes, the sudden swings from cold to warm and back to cold. UUGGG! :mp5:


----------



## KenpoTess

*grins at Rich.. with a sly wink to Jeff.. Gee.. now everyone knows.. *giggling*

42 today.. going to 59 on Sat. Supposedly 64 by next Sat.. I don't believe weather people..~!!


----------



## theletch1

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *grins at Rich.. with a sly wink to Jeff.. Gee.. now everyone knows.. *giggling*
> 
> 42 today.. going to 59 on Sat. Supposedly 64 by next Sat.. I don't believe weather people..~!!


I have a friend who is a DJ on a classic country radio station who refuses to say that "that's the latest report from the National Weather Service."  He always gives the report (with umm, commentary) and says something along the lines of "That's the result of the latest dart match at the NWS" or "That's the result from the latest horse shoe match at the NWS."  Every time I see the local weather report I'm reminded of the 1995 report on the six o'clock news that said "We should only see a dusting of snow tonight.  Nothing to worry about."  We woke up the next morning to 26 inches on the ground and about 10 more to come that day for record breaking snowfall.  Dusting indeed.


----------



## Rich Parsons

theletch1 said:
			
		

> I have a friend who is a DJ on a classic country radio station who refuses to say that "that's the latest report from the National Weather Service." He always gives the report (with umm, commentary) and says something along the lines of "That's the result of the latest dart match at the NWS" or "That's the result from the latest horse shoe match at the NWS." Every time I see the local weather report I'm reminded of the 1995 report on the six o'clock news that said "We should only see a dusting of snow tonight. Nothing to worry about." We woke up the next morning to 26 inches on the ground and about 10 more to come that day for record breaking snowfall. Dusting indeed.


A while back in South East Michigan, we were promised at least 8 " of snow over night.

Unfortunately, a female anchor women replied to the weather man the next day:
"Where is the 8 inches you promised me last night?" They broke for a station break and commercial. You can never know what will happen with the weather, they are pretty close, only it is not an exact science. Although I did track a really nice coincidence. When the weather channel states a 30% chance of rain it always rained in my area.


----------



## Rich Parsons

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *grins at Rich.. with a sly wink to Jeff.. Gee.. now everyone knows.. *giggling*
> 
> 42 today.. going to 59 on Sat. Supposedly 64 by next Sat.. I don't believe weather people..~!!


No Comment


----------



## KenpoTess

8" eh hahaaa.. *very innocent looks *


----------



## Rich Parsons

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *very innocent looks *


Who me ? :idunno: 

** Innocent looks myself **


----------



## KenpoTess

*chuckles* No clue Rich.. my mind is totally relaxed today..


----------



## TheRustyOne

We were supposed to get snow, but all we're getting is rain.

No fair! I checked predictions for WV and for MD, and WV is gonna be warmer than MD *pout*


----------



## theletch1

Drove through the first thunderstorm of the year last night.  Started around Covington, Virginia and rained all the way into Oak Hill, West Virginia and continued most of the way to Princeton.  Just rain and drizzle from there back to Roanoke.  I love a good thunderstorm and anything beats the hell out of all the snow.


----------



## TonyM.

Covington ehh? Sounds like a beer run.


----------



## theletch1

TonyM. said:
			
		

> Covington ehh? Sounds like a beer run.


Nah, Covington, Va is a paper mill town.  You can smell it 10 miles away.  I honestly don't know how folks manage to live there.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Ooh. Thunderstorms. I hates them. But I agree, they are better than snow!


----------



## KenpoTess

We had our first Thunderstorm about a month ago.. Nasty it was.. the dog did her usual scampering under any object big enough to hide her ~!

Tis sunny out today ..I swear I'm giving up on Weather.com .. yesterday saw the forecast.. it looked a whole lot better than it does today.. *grrrrrrrrr


----------



## theletch1

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> Ooh. Thunderstorms. I hates them. But I agree, they are better than snow!


Ah, thunderstorms are great.  The best ones I've ever seen are the ones that happened over the ocean when I lived in Guantanamo Bay, Cuba.  Second best were when I lived in San Angelo, Texas.  The boom of a good blast of thunder can rattle your chest cavity.  Add in a tin roof on your house and a warm breeze during it all and you have nirvana.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

i love thunderstorms....i like to sit on the porch in the hammock and i normally fall asleep during them.  you want to see someone freak out during a thunderstorm, have kathie with you.  she about jumped in mine and chronuss's arms one night standing outside the studio.  a little rain never hurt no one


----------



## theletch1

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> i love thunderstorms....i like to sit on the porch in the hammock and i normally fall asleep during them.  you want to see someone freak out during a thunderstorm, have kathie with you.  she about jumped in mine and chronuss's arms one night standing outside the studio.  a little rain never hurt no one


Maybe she's just evil enough that she's afraid someone might be aiming at her. :uhyeah:


----------



## Seig

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> i love thunderstorms....i like to sit on the porch in the hammock and i normally fall asleep during them. you want to see someone freak out during a thunderstorm, have kathie with you. she about jumped in mine and chronuss's arms one night standing outside the studio. a little rain never hurt no one


:iws: Educated where?


----------



## TheRustyOne

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> i love thunderstorms....i like to sit on the porch in the hammock and i normally fall asleep during them.  you want to see someone freak out during a thunderstorm, have kathie with you.  she about jumped in mine and chronuss's arms one night standing outside the studio.  a little rain never hurt no one




Kinda like when I was watchin one w/ Adam, and a huge bolt of lightning struck like really frickin close! I frickin jumped a few feet vertically and backwards, too.


----------



## theletch1

Last night was the 4th day of April and I had to drive through snow.  None of it seemed to be sticking to the road but it was coming down hard enough around Hinton, WV and Beckley, WV to drop visibility to almost nil once in a while.  HEEEELLLOOO!!  Mother Nature, it's spring time already.


----------



## KenpoTess

*sitting here shivering.. this is absolutely ridiculous... 
I demand a refund~!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Yeah, yeah, I know. :idunno:  It's a bunch of ****!!! Sunday it was a high of 35 ******* degrees! 1 nice day the week before last and it turned back into ****! I can't ******* stand it anymore. _(breathing heavily)_


----------



## TonyM.

Y'all just described Vermont last night as well. Brrrr.


----------



## KenpoTess

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, I know. :idunno:  It's a bunch of ****!!! Sunday it was a high of 35 ******* degrees! 1 nice day the week before last and it turned back into ****! I can't ******* stand it anymore. _(breathing heavily)_




yeah .. it's a 'spiracy I say~!!  And you sitting there at work with the A/C blaring frigid weather .... Doesn't make any sense~!
Great talking to ya Jason 

It's 41 here today.. *sputters and growls*


----------



## jfarnsworth

Like I said it's so hot inside our office here that I've got on my t-shirt and pants with the a/c running.  :idunno:  Even when it was 0 for all of those days straight back in Jan. or Feb. we had the air on in here.


----------



## KenpoTess

The logic of Companies baffles me~!!

Man it's gusty around here.. the last 2 days have been wicked windy~!


----------



## theletch1

Green, green, glorious green!  As I headed up U.S. 220 on the beginning of my run last night I noticed a good deal of green poking through the leaves and beginning to bud out on the tree limbs.  Last couple of nights I haven't even needed a jacket while going to West Virginia.  Maybe, just maybe we've made it through the winter.


----------

